# Притчи



## Theriollaria

Говорят, история эта имела место в каком-то городишке в древней Армении.
По случаю какого-то религиозного праздника в городе, местный правитель устроил торжества. Народ веселится и гуляет. Всюду смех и радость, шум и гам. А в это время правитель со своей свитой выходит на прогулку по главной дороге города. Грозного правителя народ приветствует смиренными поклонами и со страхом в глазах, ибо правитель был известен своим резким нравом – мог убить за любой малейший проступок. При виде него, народ расходится, оставляя ему и знати всю широту дороги. Но, на изумление этой гордой кучки и народа, на пути правителя встречается препятствие. Босой и одетый в лохмотья нищий сидит на обочине дороги и, кажется, даже не собирается отойти. Видя, такую наглость, правитель приходит в ярость.
- Ты, видимо, нищий, жизнью не дорожишь?!-проговаривает сквозь зубы разъяренный владыка.
- Отчего же?–поднимает глаза нищий.
- Если бы дорожил, убрался бы с моей дороги заблаговременно,-еле сдерживая гнев, отвечает вельможа.
- Ты видишь, я сижу на краю дороги и тебе не мешаю.
- Кто ты такой, чтоб мне дерзить? За твою наглость, нищий, я тебе жизни могу лишить, и глазом не моргнув. Ты знаешь, кто я?
- Нет, не знаю.
- Я правитель этого города, и все живущие в моем городе обязаны подчиняться мне беспрекословно, - говорит изумленный такой наглости владыка.
- Что ж, правитель… скажи, а есть ли кто-то выше тебя?
- … (шокированный владыка) Естественно. Выше меня – нахарар (глава области/края).
- А кто выше нахарара, владыка?
- Выше нахарара – Царь наш великий! Неужто ты разума лишен, проходимец?–злится правитель города.
- Ну а кто есть выше Царя?
- Выше царя только Боги наши, глупец.
- А кто выше наших Богов, о, владыка?
- Выше Богов? … … Выше Богов? … Никто!
- …так вот, правитель, я и есть Никто. Обойди меня и иди своей дорогой…
Ошарашенный правитель и его свита, не имея ничего ответить, молча, прошагали восвояси…
взято с anekdot.ru


----------



## Phoenix

Индийская притча.
Один царь был очень привязан к своему огромному богатству. Но однажды к нему пришёл святой человек, который, заметив сильную привязанность царя, стал очень серьезным. “Что тебя так расстроило?” – спросил его царь.

Святой ответил: “Я предвижу, что скоро ты умрешь; но не волнуйся, твои благочестивые поступки возвысят тебя до небесной обители. Там ты будешь наслаждаться богатством гораздо большим, чем здесь. Однако есть одна проблема. В твоем райском дворце будет множество комаров, и хотя у тебя будет прекрасная москитная сетка, все же в ней будет дырка, в которую комары будут пробираться и кусать тебя”.

Хотя царю понравилось сообщение мудреца, однако проблема с комарами его немного обеспокоила. Царь сказал святому, что просто заштопает дырку в сетке, и всё. Однако святой возразил: “Все это хорошо, за исключением того, что в раю нет иголок. Поэтому когда ты будешь умирать, позаботься о том, чтобы взять иголку с собой”.

“Но как я могу взять с собой иголку?” – спросил в недоумении царь. “Понятия не имею, – отвечал святой. – Но если ты даже иголку не можешь взять с собой, то почему ты так гордишься своим земным богатством?” Услышав это, царь осознал бесполезность своей привязанности и оставил свою ложную гордость. Поэтому среди всех видов богатства знание является лучшим.


----------



## Phoenix

В Библии много интересных поучительных притч, вот одна из них:
Соломон породнился с фараоном, царем Египетским, и взял за себя дочь фараона и ввел ее в город Давидов, доколе не построил дома своего и дома Господня и стены вокруг Иерусалима.
(3Цар.3:1)
16 Тогда пришли две женщины блудницы к царю и стали пред ним. 
17 И сказала одна женщина: о, господин мой! я и эта женщина живем в одном доме; и я родила при ней в этом доме; 
18 на третий день после того, как я родила, родила и эта женщина; и были мы вместе, и в доме никого постороннего с нами не было; только мы две были в доме; 
19 и умер сын этой женщины ночью, ибо она заспала его; 
20 и встала она ночью, и взяла сына моего от меня, когда я, раба твоя, спала, и положила его к своей груди, а своего мертвого сына положила к моей груди; 
21 утром я встала, чтобы покормить сына моего, и вот, он был мертвый; а когда я всмотрелась в него утром, то это был не мой сын, которого я родила. 
22 И сказала другая женщина: нет, мой сын живой, а твой сын мертвый. А та говорила ей: нет, твой сын мертвый, а мой живой. И говорили они так пред царем. 
23 И сказал царь: эта говорит: мой сын живой, а твой сын мертвый; а та говорит: нет, твой сын мертвый, а мой сын живой. 
24 И сказал царь: подайте мне меч. И принесли меч к царю. 
25 И сказал царь: рассеките живое дитя надвое и отдайте половину одной и половину другой. 
26 И отвечала та женщина, которой сын был живой, царю, ибо взволновалась вся внутренность ее от жалости к сыну своему: о, господин мой! отдайте ей этого ребенка живого и не умерщвляйте его. А другая говорила: пусть же не будет ни мне, ни тебе, рубите. 
27 И отвечал царь и сказал: отдайте этой живое дитя, и не умерщвляйте его: она - его мать. 
28 И услышал весь Израиль о суде, как рассудил царь; и стали бояться царя, ибо увидели, что мудрость Божия в нем, чтобы производить суд. 
(3Цар.3:16-28)


----------



## Phoenix

*Парашурама - аватара Вишну





*
Парашурама был сыном Ренуки и Джамадагни. Некогда царь, именуемый Картавирья, во время охоты посетил хижину отшельника Джамадагни. Джамадагни щедро угостил царскую свиту с помощью своей коровы Камадхену, которая могла выполнить любое желание. Царь, восхищенный чудесными качествами коровы, попросил мудреца отдать ему чудесное животное. Мудрец ответил Картавирье отказом, и тогда сын царя убил Джамадагни. Во время возвращения царя с охоты Парашурама узнал о случившемся и, придя в ярость от совершенного святотатства, погнался за Картавирьей, настиг его и убил в бою. После этого Парашурама поклялся отомстить варне кшатриев *и уничтожил всех кшатриев на земле 21 раз*. Совершив все эти убийства, он выполнил искупительные ритуалы, завоёванные земли отдал риши Кашьяпе, а сам ушёл в горы, чтобы предаться покаянию на священной горе Мандара.

В отличие от предыдущих воплощений, где Вишну прояснял смысл создания Земли, жизни и первочеловека, в этот раз он явил акт создания божественного порядка.


----------



## Theriollaria

*Притча о дворнике*

Человек приходит устраиваться дворником в компанию «Microsoft». В отделе кадров ему задают вопросы, проводят тесты и наконец сообщают:
— Поздравляем, Вы приняты. Оставьте ваш e-mail – мы уведомим вас о графике работы.
— Вообще-то, у меня даже компьютера нет, – признаётся человек, – а e-mail и подавно.
— К сожалению, тогда мы не можем трудоустроить вас. Вас виртуально нет, а оперативная связь со всеми сотрудниками «Microsoft» по e-mail и согласование эффективной командной работы – ключевой вопрос в нашей компании.

Делать нечего, человек уходит и начинает размышлять, как можно заработать деньги на компьютер. В кармане - $30. Он покупает у фермера 10 кг яблок, выходит на оживлённую улицу и продаёт «вкусные и полезные эко-продукты». За несколько часов его стартовый капитал увеличивается вдвое, а через 6 часов - в 10 раз. Тут он понимает, что с такими темпами можно прожить и без работодателя.

Проходит время, человек покупает автомобиль, открывает сначала маленький ларёк, затем магазин, а через 5 лет он – владелец сети супермаркетов. И вот он приходит застраховать свой бизнес, а страховой агент просит его оставить свой e-mail для выгодных предложений. Наш бизнесмен, как и много лет назад, отвечает, что нет у него ни e-mail, ни компьютера.

– Просто поразительно! – удивляется страховщик, – такой огромный бизнес – и даже нет личного компьютера! Чего бы вы добились, если бы он у вас был?!

На что бизнесмен отвечает:
– Тогда я стал бы дворником компании «Microsoft».

Источник: http://fit4brain.com/3934
*Притча о счастье: Кофе*

Группа выпускников, успешных, сделавших замечательную карьеру, пришли в гости к своему старому профессору. Конечно же, вскоре разговор зашел о работе — выпускники жаловались на многочисленные трудности и жизненные проблемы. Предложив своим гостям кофе, профессор пошел на кухню и вернулся с кофейником и подносом, уставленным самыми разными чашками — фарфоровыми, стеклянными, пластиковыми, хрустальными и простыми, и дорогими, и изысканными.

Когда выпускники разобрали чашки, профессор сказал: «Если вы заметили, все дорогие чашки разобраны. Никто не выбрал чашки простые и дешевые. Желание иметь для себя только лучшее и есть источник ваших проблем. Поймите, что чашка сама по себе не делает кофе лучше. Иногда она просто дороже, а иногда даже скрывает то, что мы пьем. То, что вы действительно хотели, было — кофе, а не чашку. Но вы сознательно выбрали лучшие чашки. А затем разглядывали, кому какая чашка досталась.

А теперь подумайте: жизнь — это кофе, а работа, деньги, положение, общество — это чашки. Это всего лишь инструменты для хранения Жизни. То, какую чашку мы имеем, не определяет и не меняет качества нашей Жизни. Иногда, концентрируясь только на чашке, мы забываем насладиться вкусом самого кофе. Наслаждайтесь своим „кофе“!

Источник: https://elims.org.ua/pritchi/page/2/


----------



## Theriollaria

После долгой многогрешной жизни помер мужик . Попал в ад. Пекло, жарища... Дали ему черта в сопровождающие. Черт спрашивает:
-Ну, чего, раз попал, выбирай, куда тебя определить. Вот тут грешники в котлах в смоле варятся, здесь их на кострах поджаривают, там, подальше, гвозди раскаленные в них втыкают....куда желаешь?
Мужик весь в горе, но осторожно интересуется:
-А можно, я просто тут, в сторонке, тихонько посижу?
Черт говорит:
-Да можно! Сиди.
Мужик:
-А можно мне газетку - почитать охота?
-Да пожалуйста! На!
-А пивка холодного принесешь?
-Нет проблем! Будет!
Сидит мужик цел-невредим, в тени, с газетой, пиво прихлебывает...наконец не выдержал, спрашивает у черта:
-Слушай, ну как же так? Здесь вроде ад - так ужасы , адские муки должны быть, и все такое???...
-Так это для тех, кто верит!

***

Создал Бог осла и говорит ему:
- Ты будешь ослом, ты будешь таскать тяжелые грузы на своем горбу и работать от заката до рассвета. Ты будешь питаться травой и будешь достаточно глупым. Жить ты будешь пятьдесят лет.
- Пятьдесят лет для такой жизни это слишком много. Пожалуйста, дай мне не больше двадцати.
И было так.

Создал Бог собаку и говорит ей:
- Ты будешь другом человека, и будешь охранять его жилье и есть его объедки. И жить тебе 25 лет.
- Господи, я не вынесу столько лет собачей жизни. Мне бы хватило и десяти.
И было так.

Создал Бог обезьяну и говорит ей:
- Ты - обезьяна. Ты будешь всю жизнь прыгать с ветки на ветку. Ты будешь смешить людей своими идиотскими гримасами. Жить ты будешь 20 лет.
- Кривляться как клоун 20 лет подряд - это ужас. Пожалуй, я не хотела бы жить дольше десяти.
И было так.

В конце концов, Бог создал человека и сказал ему:
- Ты человек - единственное разумное существо на планете. Используя свой интеллект, ты будешь познавать мир, и сможешь господствовать во вселенной. Жить ты будешь 20 лет.
- Боже, 20 лет жизни это ведь так мало. Дай мне пожалуйста те 30 лет, от которых отказался осел, еще 15 лет, которые не понадобились собаке, и 10 - ненужных обезьяне.
И было так.

И так, Бог сотворил человека, который 20 лет живет как человек, затем женится и 30 лет пашет на семью как осел, следующие 15 лет живет как собака, охраняя дом и детей, и доедая за ними объедки. Оставшиеся годы он кривляется как клоун, развлекая своих внуков.

И будет так.

***

Женщина пришла к Конфуцию и спросила, чем многоженство отличается от многомужества.
Конфуций поставил перед ней пять чайников и пять чашек, и говорит:
- Лей чай в пять чашек из одного чайника. Нравится?
- Нравится, - согласилась женщина.
- А теперь, наоборот, лей в одну чашку из пяти чайников. Нравится?
- Ещё больше нравится, - призналась женщина.
- Дура! - заорал Конфуций. - Такую притчу испортила!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> И так, Бог сотворил человека, который 20 лет живет как человек, затем женится и 30 лет пашет на семью как осел, следующие 15 лет живет как собака, охраняя дом и детей, и доедая за ними объедки. Оставшиеся годы он кривляется как клоун, развлекая своих внуков.


Логично.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> - Дура! - заорал Конфуций. - Такую притчу испортила!


Я пацталом.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

*Притча: Старец и проститутка*

Однажды, проститутка пришла к старцу и говорит:
-Старец, объясни мне одну простую вещь. Ты прожил много лет и о твоей мудрости в народе ходят легенды. Твои двери всегда открыты для людей: ты готов помочь каждому, можешь дать любой совет, научить как выйти из любой самой сложной и запутанной ситуации. Но дорога в твой дом давно поросла травой — люди не идут к тебе.
А я — девушка из бедной семьи. Бог не дал мне ни ума, ни возможности получить образование. Да и красота моя со временем поистрепалась… И несмотря на это дорога к моему дому широка и множество людей постоянно посещают его. Почему так происходит?
На что мудрец ей ответил:
— Ты знаешь, подниматься всегда тяжелее, чем опускаться. Вот в чем причина.

elimos.org.ua
*
Притча про двух волков.*

Когда-то давно старый индеец открыл своему внуку одну жизненную истину:
- В каждом человеке идёт борьба, очень похожая на борьбу двух волков.
Один волк представляет зло - зависть, ревность, сожаление, эгоизм, амбиции, ложь.
Другой волк представляет добро - мир, любовь, надежду, истину, доброту и верность.
Маленький индеец, тронутый до глубины души словами деда, на несколько мгновений задумался, а потом спросил:
- А какой волк в конце побеждает? Старый индеец едва заметно улыбнулся и ответил:
- Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь.


***

Однажды молодой парень обратился к мудрому наставнику:
- Почему люди, у которых есть деньги, не замечают никого вокруг себя?
- Посмотри в окно. Что ты там видишь?
- Вижу старика на лавочке, молодую маму с коляской...
- Теперь посмотри в зеркало, что ты видишь там?
- В зеркале я вижу только себя.
- Стекло одно и то же. Но стоит к нему добавить немного серебра, как ты не замечаешь никого кроме себя.


----------



## Theriollaria

Философские анекдоты

Шёл рыцарь по пустыне. Долгим был его путь. По пути он потерял коня, шлем и доспехи. Остался только меч. 
Рыцарь был голоден, и его мучила жажда.
Вдруг вдалеке он увидел озеро. Едва держась на ногах, он двинулся к воде.
Но у самого озера сидел трёхглавый дракон. Рыцарь собрал последние остатки сил, выхватил меч и начал сражаться с чудовищем. 
Сутки бился, вторые бился. Две головы дракона отрубил. На третьи сутки издыхающий дракон упал на песок.
Рядом упал умирающий рыцарь, не в силах уже более стоять на ногах и держать меч.
И тогда истекающий кровью дракон спросил:
- Рыцарь, а ты чего хотел-то?
- Воды попить.
- Ну, так и пил бы…

***

Римский Папа, Далай-лама и главный раввин Израиля катаются на лодке по озеру. Вдруг видят – на берегу кафешка.
Раввин говорит:
- Хочу есть,-
выпрыгнул из лодки и побежал пешком по воде к берегу.
Далай-лама, поразмыслив, тоже вышел из лодки и не спеша отправился по водной глади вслед за раввином.
Папа римский сидит и думает:
- Как же так? Эти два нехристя разгуливают по воде аки по суху, так неужели я, будучи главой Римско-Католической Церкви, наместником Святого апостола Петра, не смогу повторить то же самое?
Сказано – сделано: ступил Папа Римский за борт лодки… Ну, и начал тонуть.
Раввин смотрит с берега на бултыхания Римского Папы и говорит, обращаясь к Далай-Ламе:
- Наверное-таки надо было ему сказать про деревянные столбики под водой.
- Какие столбики, - удивился Далай-Лама.

***

Живет мужик, холостяк, всё никак не женится.
Все его уговаривают:
- Вот только представь себе: останешься в старости совсем один, будешь умирать, захочешь попить - и даже воды подать некому.
Подумал мужик, подумал и женился, обзавелся семьей. Детей нарожал, внуки пошли. Прошли годы.
И вот настал час, и лежит он, и умирает. А вокруг дети собрались, жена плачет, внуки бегают.
А он лежит и думает:
- А пить-то совсем не хочется...

***

Едет мужик в троллейбусе. Хмурый. И думает: 
"Вокруг одно быдло, начальник - кретин, жена - стерва, дети - идиоты".
За его спиной стоит ангел-хранитель с блокнотом и ручкой. Записывает:
"Вокруг - быдло, начальник - кретин, жена - стерва, дети - идиоты". 
И в свою очередь думает:
"Вроде было уже. И зачем ему это все время? Но раз заказывает - нужно исполнять" …

***

Эйнштейн после смерти предстал перед Господом.
Господь ему говорит:
- За твои заслуги перед человечеством я могу исполнить одну любую твою просьбу.
- Господи,- взмолился Эйнштейн, - я очень долго выводил формулу мира, но так и не смог её получить, напиши мне её, пожалуйста.
Господь отвечает:
- Пожалуйста, - идет к доске, берет мел и пишет длинную формулу.
Когда он завершает, Эйнштейн подходит и начинает внимательно её изучать,
потом с удивлением говорит: - Господи, да у тебя здесь полно ошибок!
- Да,- замечает Господь, - ну и что?

***

Насреддин зарабатывал на жизнь тем, что продавал яйца. 
Однажды к нему в магазин пришел покупатель и спросил:
- Отгадай, что у меня в руке?
- Дай мне какую-нибудь подсказку, - попросил Насреддин.
- Я дам тебе сразу несколько: у него форма яйца и размером оно с яйцо. Предмет этот похож на яйцо, на вкус он как яйцо и пахнет яйцом. Внутри у него есть белое и желтое. Оно жидкое, до того как его сварить, и становится твердым после нагревания. Более того, его снесла курица...
- Ага! Знаю! - воскликнул Насреддин. - Это что-то вроде пирога.

***

Мужик едет на встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит: 
- Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки. Я тогда брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь!
Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко.
Мужик снова обращается к небу: 
- А, всё, не надо. Нашёл.

***

Один человек сказал Богу:
- Знаешь, не Ты один можешь создавать что-то!
- Да?
Интересно …
- сказал Бог
- Вот-вот!
Ты создал человека из праха земного? Я тоже могу это сделать!
- cказал человек и, нагнувшись, подхватил пригоршню земли
- Погоди, погоди! - сказал Бог, - Используй свою землю, пожалуйста.

***

Праведный Мойша всю жизнь молился Богу и уповал на него. И вот, однажды в городе, где он жил, началось наводнение.
Мойша погрузился в молитвы о спасении, а вода тем временем поднялась до середины первого этажа.
Мимо проплывали его друзья на лодке:
- Садись, Мойша, мы спасем тебя.
- Нет, отвечал Мойша, меня Бог спасет.
Тем временем вода дошла о середины второго этажа.
Мимо проплывало бревно - на нем знакомые Мойши:
- Садись, Мойша, мы спасем тебя. 
- Нет, отвечал Мойша,- меня Бог спасет, и продолжал молитвы.
Тем временем вода поднялась до самой крыши, на которой сидел Мойша,
тут подлетел вертолет и его товарищи спустили вниз веревочную лестницу:
- Залезай, Мойша, мы спасем тебя,
- Нет, - отвечал Мойша , меня Бог спасет - и продолжал молиться. Тут вода поднялась выше крыши и Мойша утонул.
И вот Мойша предстал перед Господом:
- Почему ты не помог мне? - с упреком спросил Мойша Господа,
- Я ведь так верил в тебя и молился тебе, я так ждал от тебя помощи!
- А кто, спрашивается,- отвечает Господь, - посылал тебе лодку, бревно и вертолет?

***

Идет по мосту батюшка. А навстречу ему воинственно настроенный атеист. 
Подходит атеист к батюшке и дает ему пощечину по лицу.
Батюшка молчит, утирается.
Атеист ему ба-бах по второй щеке.
Батюшка молчит, утирается.
Атеист вдохновился и залепил батюшке третью пощечину.
Тут батюшка хватает его за грудки и бросает в воду.
Атеист летит и кричит: - Как же так! В Библии же сказано - подставить щеку!
- А про третий раз в Библии ничего не сказано!!! - кричит ему в догонку батюшка.

***

Однажды к Учителю пришёл один склочный вайшья.
- Учитель! – сказал он. – Ты дурак!
- Сколько времени ты шёл к моей хижине, чтобы сказать мне это? – спросил Учитель.
- Месяц, - ответил вайшья.
- Ну и кто из нас после этого дурак? – вежливо ответил Учитель.

***

Мужик в лесу во время охоты разбудил медведя. Медведь вылез из берлоги - злой-презлой и пошел на мужика.
Мужик перепугался, видит - конец ему пришел.
И взмолился:
- Господи! Я, конечно, всю жизнь был атеистом и вряд ли смогу теперь стать христианином. Но сделай, пожалуйста, христианином медведя!
Вдруг медведь остановился, молитвенно сложил лапы и возвел глаза к небу:
- Спасибо, Господи, за то, что ты послал мне сегодня ужин.

***

Источник http://www.nlpmaster.ru/anekdot/anphilo.html


----------



## Theriollaria

Вот эта мне нравится очень. 

*Притча про улитку*


Два монаха прогуливались по монастырскому саду, вдруг один из них увидел улитку и раздавил её.
Другой возмутился, посчитав, что его спутник не прав. Чтобы разрешить свой спор, они пришли к настоятелю. 
Настоятель выстушал сначала первого монаха, и тот объяснил:
- Я раздавил улитку потому, что это вредитель, который поедает нашу монастырскую капусту, над выращиванием которой мы все трудимся в поте лица.
- Да, ты прав, - сказал настоятель.
- Но ведь улитка - это живая тварь, убивать которую - грех, возразил другой.
- Да, и ты прав, - ответил настоятель.
Тут подошел третий монах, который слышал весь разговор, и он тоже обратился к настоятелю:
- Как же так, отец, и одному и другому ты говоришь, что они правы, но ведь так не может быть, что они оба правы!
- Да, и ты тоже прав, - произнес настоятель.


----------



## Кирилл

Но все таки кто прав то)


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Но все таки кто прав то)


По буддийсой системе традиций правы все. Именно как в притче. 
Если же полезть в философию, то тоже правы все. Потому что каждый имеет собственную позицию и точку зрения на основании того, как сам видит эту ситуацию. Нет абсолютной единственной есть видение ее каждым из нас. Именно поэтому правы все.


----------



## Кирилл

Я думаю настоятель понимал сколько бреда ему придется разобрать если бы он сказал что один из них не прав.
Избавил себя от лишних заморочек.


----------



## Theriollaria

Такой вариант тоже вероятен. Как раз по теме.
Монахи учат учеников следующим способом:
Дают задание. Когда ученик его выполнил, говорят "Неправильно". Ученик делает иначе. Приходит к настоятелю и снова получает в ответ "Неправильно". Это учит их многовариантному решению задач. Но у них действительно мозг работает иначе. С другой стороны читал, что как раз у китайцев имеет проблема многовариантности. Вот дают задачу европейцу. Он спрашивает что должно быть результатом, затем несколько вопросов. И все. А китайцу обязательно нужно подробно описать последовательность действий. В общем восток - он такой восток.


----------



## Кирилл

Зато ктайцы надо сделать - сделают.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я думаю настоятель понимал сколько бреда ему придется разобрать если бы он сказал что один из них не прав.


Не правы все.. Всех наказать ! Учителя за равнодушие, того кто раздавил улитку - за жестокость (мог бы просто подальше отбросить), и за ложь (он наступил просто так, а не потому что улитка жрёт капусту - это ж сколько она съест с её то скоростью ). Ну а того за стукачество.. Наказывать должен тот кто подошёл. И ведь, если бы он так поступил, то по теории настоятеля был бы прав, не так ли !?


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Именно так. Потому что предложенный по Вашему варианту герой не просто всех так наказал, проходя мимо. Он тоже послушал и сделал свои выводы. Т.е имел именно такую точку зрения, что надо всех наказать. Вот так то.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Т.е имел именно такую точку зрения, что надо всех наказать. Вот так то.


И его наказать, что бы старшим не перечил.. да как он смел вообще ?! Учитель ведь всегда прав, даже если не прав. Ибо это учит послушанию..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> И его наказать, что бы старшим не перечил.. да как он смел вообще ?! Учитель ведь всегда прав, даже если не прав. Ибо это учит послушанию..


В условиях их менталитета, скорее всего так бы и случилось.


----------



## Phoenix

Мантра "Любовь"
Однажды один Мастер повторял одну единственную мантру.
Это было всего лишь одно слово "Любовь".
Что бы он ни делал, он говорил "Любовь, любовь, любовь..."
И вот в один момент он вдруг перестал говорить эту мантру. И все его ученики сильно удивились: "Почему наш Мастер прекратил говорить свою мантру?"
Через некоторое время они пришли к Мастеру и задали ему это вопрос.
- Когда-то я повторял "Любовь", теперь Любовь повторяет меня, - было им ответом.
******
Твоя мантра.
Один учитель дал ученику мантру, что бы он её повторял.
Ученик спросил - почему ты дал мне одну мантру ?
Когда ты будешь готов, я дам тебе твою мантру - сказал учитель.
И вот однажды учитель сказал - теперь ты готов, сегодня я дам тебе твою мантру.
Подошёл к ученику в храме и сказал на ухо его мантру.
Ученик удивился - учитель, это же твоя мантра, которую я повторял всегда ?!
Теперь это твоя мантра, сказал гуру...
(по памяти пересказал..)
Кстати слово Гуру переводится как - тяжёлый, трудный..


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Притча про улитку


Всё пытался вспомнить откуда она.. так вот -


> Пришел как-то раз приятель Ходжи Насреддина посоветоваться о деле. Изложив ему все, он в конце спросил:
> — Ну как? Разве я не прав?
> Ходжа заметил:
> — Ты прав, братец, ты прав…
> На следующий день ничего не знавший об этом противник также пришел к Ходже. И он также рассказал ему дело, разумеется, в выгодном для себя свете.
> — Ну, Ходжа, что ты скажешь? Разве я не прав? – воскликнул он. И ему Ходжа ответил:
> — Конечно, ты прав…
> Случайно жена Насреддина слышала оба эти разговора и, чтобы пристыдить мужа, воскликнула:
> — Эфенди, разве могут быть правы одновременно и истец и ответчик?
> Ходжа спокойно посмотрел на нее и сказал:
> — Да, жена, и ты тоже права…


Насреддин пригоршнями разбрасывал хлеб вокруг своего дома. Кто-то спросил его: — Что ты делаешь? — Отгоняю тигров. — Но вокруг нет никаких тигров! — Вот видишь, как хорошо действует?

— Ходжа, несут плов! — А мне-то что... — Так ведь несут тебе! — А тебе-то что?!

Однажды, один сосед пришел к Насреддину и попросил у него десятилетнего уксусу. Ходжа отказал. — Но у тебя же есть десятилетний уксус! — обиделся сосед. — Странный ты человек, — ответил Ходжа, — ты думаешь, продержался бы у меня уксус десять лет, если бы я давал его каждому, кто попросит?

Это просто юмор такой, никакя то не притча, увы и не китайская.. Знатный тролль был этот Ходжа, но не известно был ли он сам..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Ну так и притчи появились примерно тем же способом - их придумали.


----------



## Phoenix

К V веку н. э. складывается даосский канон Дао цзан (Сокровищница Дао), включавший уже более 250 даосских текстов по образцу буддийского канона. Окончательно Дао цзан оформился в 1607 году, когда к нему была добавлена последняя группа из 56 сочинений. В современном виде Дао цзан представляет собрание из 1488 сочинений.
Москве больше лет. У нас что своих притч нет ? Анука парни (ну и девушки тож) - даёшь славянскую мудрость !


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, А у нас это называлось сказки. Про работника Балду, По щучьему велению, Вершки и корешки, Как один мужик 2х генералов прокормил и т.д.


----------



## Phoenix

КОЛОБОК

Попросил Рас Деву:
- Испеки мне Колобок.
Дева по Сварожьим амбарам помела, по Чертожьим сусекам поскребла и испекла Колобок.
Покатился Колобок по Дорожке. Катится-катится, а навстречу ему - Лебедь:
- Колобок-Колобок, я тебя съем!
И отщипнул клювом кусочек от Колобка.
Катится Колобок дальше. Навстречу ему - Ворон:
- Колобок-Колобок, я тебя съем!
Клюнул Колобка за бочок и еще кусочек отъел.
Покатился Колобок дальше по Дорожке. Тут навстречу ему Медведь:
- Колобок-Колобок, я тебя съем!
Схватил Колобка поперек живота, да помял ему бока, насилу Колобок от Медведя ноги унес.
Катиться Колобок, катиться по Сварожьему Пути, а тут навстречу ему - Волк:
- Колобок-Колобок, я тебя съем!
Ухватил Колобка зубами, так еле укатился от Волка Колобок. Но Путь его еще не закончился.
Катится он дальше: уж совсем маленький кусочек от Колобка остался. А тут навстречу Колобку Лиса выходит:
- Колобок-Колобок, я тебя съем!
- Не ешь меня, Лисонька, - только и успел проговорить Колобок, а Лиса его - "ам", и съела целиком.

*********
Сказка, знакомая всем с детства, обретает совсем иной смысл и куда более глубокую суть, когда мы открываем для себя Мудрость Предков.
Колобок у славян никогда не был ни пирожком, ни булочкой, ни "почти ватрушкой", как поют в современных сказках и мультиках самые разномастные хлебобулочные изделия, которых нам выдают за Колобка. Мысль народная куда более образна и сакральна, нежели ее пытаются представить. Колобок - это метафора, как почти все Образы героев русских сказок. Не даром русский народ повсюду славился своим образным мышлением.

Сказка о Колобке - это астрономическое наблюдение Предков за движением Месяца по небосклону: от полнолуния (в Чертоге Раса), до новолуния (Чертог Лисы). "Замес" Колобка - полнолуние, в данной сказке, происходит в Чертоге Девы и Раса (примерно соответствует современным созвездиям Девы и Льва). Далее, начиная с Чертога Вепря, Месяц идет на убыль, т.е. каждый из встречающихся Чертогов (Лебедь, Ворон, Медведь, Волк) - "съедают" часть Месяца. К Чертогу Лисы от Колобка уже ничего не остается - Мидгард-Земля (по современному - планета Земля) полностью закрывает Месяц от Солнца.

*Змей Горыныч – это смерч*
Сказок про Змея Горыныча множество, на основе одних переделывались другие, менялись персонажи (Иван-Царевич, Иван-дурак, Никита Кожемяка и т.д.), вариантов много, но картина описывается одна и та же:

«Налетела туча чёрная скрыла Ярило-Красное, поднялся ветер сильный, это налетел тучей чёрною Змей Горыныч, Виев сын. Стога разметал, крыши с изб посрывал, людей и скот в полон увёл.
Сколько смельчаков не ездило сражаться, никто не справился. Меч шею рубит, а она опять отрастает».

Современный человек из этого текста ничего не поймёт, воспримет как сказку. Но давайте разберём этот текст как славяне, что нам хотели сказать наши Предки?

*Образы*
*Змей* – значит круглый как змея.
*Горыныч* – значит высотой с гору.
*Виев сын* – именем Бога Вия была названа одна из Земель нашей Солнечной системы – Земля Вия (или Плутон). В древности отмечали и современной наукой доказано, что смерчи чаще возникают, когда Плутон находится близко к Мидгард-Земле. Летом можно часто видеть как маленькие змеевики пыль, листву закручивают.
*Многоголовость змея* – в разных сказках у чёрной тучи (Змея Горыныча) разное количество голов, бывает 3, 6, 9 и т.д. — это количество хоботов из тучи.
*Бой со Змеем Горынычем* – оружием победить Горыныча никто не мог. И что делали богатыри? Бросали щит или рукавицу, шапку, всё богатырское кованное. Эти вещи попадали в хобот смерча и разрушали систему восходящего и нисходящего потоков, Змей умирал, а его смерть (разрушение вихря) сопровождалась звуком напоминающим тяжкий вздох: «и испустил свой дух». Т.е. было народное средство борьбы со смерчем.
Удивил перевод слова Притча
*При́тча* (англ. preach [priːtʃ] — проповедь) — короткий назидательный рассказ в иносказательной форме, заключающий в себе нравственное поучение (премудрость)[1][2]. По содержанию притча близка к басне.


----------



## Theriollaria

- ух ты, где я?
- это Небеса.
вдумчивая пауза. робкий вопрос:
- Апостол Павел?
- ну меня при жизни звали немного по другому, все таки я был евреем, но да. По христиански я - Павел.
- Так это Райские Ворота, а Вы - хранитель их?
- Я смотрю Вы не обделены даром логики. Как ни как, логика - это незыблемый закон вселенной, и даже самые атеистичные ученые-материалисты на Земле это признают. Но я, увы, не хранитель ворот. Я больше инструктор.
- Я не помню как я умер....
- смерть очень болезненный процесс, поэтому память о ней всегда стерта у любого живого существа.
- Я не понимаю, почему я попал в Рай? Вы же знаете как я жил?
- знаю.
- Я если честно сам осознавал, ближе к старости, что только ад мне обеспечен.
- ну этот вопрос-то легок. Помните Василия Дубича? Ну который...
- ...который Васька-Тиран, и с первого классу мне жить не давал до конца школы? конечно помню! До сих пор о нем с ненавистью вспоминаю. Нет что бы зациклиться на ком то другом - так он гнобил только меня! Ну что я ему сделал? Я же был такой как он - не маленький, постоянно давал сдачи, все время наши друзья бились между собой... но он люто бешено ненавидел меня... я даже убежать от родителей хотел, когда они отказались меня переводить в другую школу... Но это тут при чем?
- Да вот при том. У него был такой склад ума что он должен быть обязательно на чем-то фанатично сосредоточен. Притом его тяга к математике.... В трех словах: если бы он не стремился вас ненавидеть всем сердцем, он бы любил точные науки, и через 47 лет создал бы самое разрушительное во вселенной оружие, а имея откровенно садистские наклонности, он бы его запустил, и под хохот уничтожил бы всех.....
После ошеломительной паузы:
- я не понимаю....
- а что тут понимать? Вы своими неудобствами в детстве спасли всех людей на Земле....
- постойте! значит то что я воровал, врал, пил, увлекался наркотиками, вел беспорядочную жизнь, ненавидел и делал гадости окружающим - все это стерлось только потому что я все детство был унижаем?
- да.
- т.е. я терпел неудобства ради всего мира, и все мои прегрешения аннулировались?
- аге.
- даже тот случай....
- ну... там интересно вообще все было. Та женщина до вашего изнасилования переспала одновремено с пятью мужиками. Это при живом муже, и наличии двоих маленьких детках. Плод этой оргии должен был разрушить семью, но тут были созданы стечения обстоятельств, что вы ее, под воздействиями интоксикационных веществ взяли силой, и она пошла на аборт с чистым сердцем и полным одобрением со стороны мужа. Вуаля. она чиста перед мужем, прелюбодействовать перестала, семья сохранена. Бог ее покарает после смерти за аборт, а вина за груповуху снимается.
- как это все красиво складывается....
- Пути Господни не неисповедимы. Да и девочка в той семье станет прекрасной поэтессой. Но если бы не Вы со своей похотью, то семья была бы развалена, а девочка пошла бы проституткой работать, и при жизни заразила более пятидесяти мужчин СПИДом.
- Я ....я не верю ушам своим! за свою ужасную жизнь, за те все мерзости что я совершал - я получаю рай? Позвольте, а как же совесть? она меня грызла и грызет до сих пор! и никакие ваши слова меня не утешат, за те ужасы что я совершил при жизни!
- ... а вот почему я себя и считаю инструктором. Итак. Совесть - это незыблемый закон мироздания, и он явно выявляет среди живых душ кто однозначно демонический грешник достойный ада, а кто просто оружие в руках Бога. Вы были под действиями желаний и обстоятельств, но делали плохие вещи. И совесть говорила Вам постоянно: ну ты и мудак! Урод! Сволочь! я ненавижу тебя!
- дада, именно так и говорит!
- ...а это говорит о том что Вы просто напросто хорошая и добрая личность, которая поступила так, что бы в мире было больше благодати чем мерзости, даже своими мерзкими поступками.
- не понимаю... как делая зло можно совершать добро?
- "Мастера и Маргариту" Булгакова Читали?
- нет.
- Пропустим. Ваша жизнь насыщена плохими поступками, и делает то что вы сами не подозреваете - она исправляет лютых грешников, которые видят такую ужасную личность как вы...
- ....как я урода!....
- ... и пытаются быть не таким как Вы.... уродом.
- Значит можно просто бить-убивать-грабить-насиловать, а потом раскаятся?
- да.
- тогда зачем рай и ад? Тогда должен быть только рай и все! Делай что хочешь, а потом покайся.
Апостол ухмыльнулся:
- Только дело в том, что по - настоящему раскаяться могут только те люди, у которых есть совесть. Просто получить покаяние в церкви без совести, и надеятся на то что все простится - бессмыслено. Совесть - отличительная черта благочестивых натур от грешных. Если совести нет - то кайся не кайся - а выстрадаешь в аде так, что гестапо летней прогулкой покажется!
Душа схватившись за голову падает на колени:
- ... мне плохо... Я не достоин рая Я НЕ ДОСТОИН! О, моя совесть, я не могу наслаждаться за то, что я совершал в своей жизни.... О, Петр!, ты же можешь низвергнуть меня в самые нижние адские глубины, сделай так! сделай, что бы моя совесть утихомирилась!!!! Сверши справедливый и честный суд надо мной - и уничтожь такого врага рода человеческого, как я!
- ну что ж. Пожалуй, повторюсь: только у грешников и последних чертей нет совести. Вы достойны лучших уголков рая!
- О боже, Петр... ты же видишь как я рыдаю... меня душат слезы.... я НЕ ДОСТОИН РАЯ!!!!!! Я НЕ ХОЧУ!!!!!! За те все мои поступки которые я совершал, Я! НЕ! ХОЧУ!!!!!!...
В полной тишине раздаются долгие стенания навзрыд.
После наступила тишина.
- я понял. Я тут понял! Павел! Есть вопрос. Если по законам установленными не мной я не могу попасть в ад, но и не хочу в рай, могу ли я опять попасть на Землю?
- Это твое точное желание?
(повеселев)
- Точнее не бывает! Я не могу смириться со свое совестью нигде, и решил начать жизнь заново, что бы не делать греховных поступков!
- Пути Господни неисповедимы, помни и про этот фактор.
- Фак на фактор! Так как?
- Хорошо. Как пожелаете, душа.
И тут же где-то в Бангладеш раздался крик новорожденного, и утомленная долгими родами акушерка сказала:
- Поздравляю, это девочка.
Апостол, которого по-христиански называют Петр, посмотрел на новорожденную.
- И так последние пять тысяч лет. Однажды даже распяли. Вот что значит - совестливая душа! Не то что остальные....


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> - Апостол Павел?
> - ну меня при жизни звали немного по другому, все таки я был евреем, но да. По христиански я - Павел.


Какой то лукавый Павел.. Не похож на Ново Заветного. Там он куда конкретнее. Потом Савл и Павел имеют чуть ли не противоположный смысл - Савл - *испрошенный у Бога*, а Павел - *незначительный*.
Только мне кажется, сто этот рассказик дискредитирует апостолов, потому что тут Павел выглядит гордецом. И что значит по-христиански Павел - это такой язык есть ? Ему нарекли имя Павел, но само имя - от лат. paulus — «малый», «небольшой».
Так что будьте осторожнее с пИсателями на религиозные темы.
К тому же второй жизни никто не обещал, увы. Хотя некоторые могут об этом мечтать.. но они ещё и других соблазняют.
Перерождение - это метафора. Мы рождаемся заново каждый день. Мы рождаемся заново, когда делаем решающий выбор в жизни. А они думают, что будут какие то бонусы в виде перерождения душ - глупцы, это жестокий обман.
И ещё по реинкарнации - то что некоторые помнят свои прошлые воплощения, это может быть вызвано чужими воспоминаниями, то есть человек считывает из эфира (в котором есть вся информация) чужие воспоминания. Человек - есть продолжение рода. А это значит, что мы можем "помнить" только знания предков нашего рода - на генетическом уровне. Если принять переселение душ, то генетика уходит в аут.
В библии есть нечто похожее, но не совсем то -

13 Ангел же сказал ему: не бойся, Захария, ибо услышана молитва твоя, и жена твоя Елисавета родит тебе сына, и наречешь ему имя: Иоанн;
14 и будет тебе радость и веселие, и многие о рождении его возрадуются,
15 ибо он будет велик пред Господом; не будет пить вина и сикера, и Духа Святаго исполнится еще от чрева матери своей;
16 и многих из сынов Израилевых обратит к Господу Богу их;
17 и предъидет пред Ним *в духе и силе Илии*, чтобы возвратить сердца отцов детям, и непокоривым образ мыслей праведников, дабы представить Господу народ приготовленный.
(Лук.1:13-17)
То есть не Илия в теле Иоанна Крестителя, а Иоанн в силе и духе Илии. То есть как Илия, но не Илия.

К тому же при рождении человек не может ничего помнить, так как он рождается без навыков и знаний. Какой тогда смысл в перерождениях ? Где родовые связи ? Это учение открывает путь к любому зачатию - без разницы в браке или нет - ибо мало ли кто родится.. Это путь к распутству и отрицание телегонии - когда при соитии рождается новый человек, соответствующий двум любящим родителям.


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> вдумчивая пауза. робкий вопрос:
> - Апостол Павел?


А бывает и так:


> Я узнал старика по слезам на щеках его дряблых:
> Это Петр Святой - он апостол, а я - остолоп.


Понимание разное...



Phoenix написал(а):


> так как он рождается без навыков и знаний


это не так.


----------



## Phoenix

*Следы на песке*
*Христианская притча*
Как-то раз одному человеку приснился сон. Ему снилось, будто он идёт песчаным берегом, а рядом с ним — Господь. На небе мелькали картины из его жизни, и после каждой из них он замечал на песке две цепочки следов: одну — от его ног, другую — от ног Господа.

Когда перед ним промелькнула последняя картина из его жизни, он оглянулся на следы на песке. И увидел, что часто вдоль его жизненного пути тянулась лишь одна цепочка следов. Заметил он также, что это были самые тяжёлые и несчастные времена в его жизни.

Он сильно опечалился и стал спрашивать Господа:
— Не ты ли говорил мне: если последую путём твоим, ты не оставишь меня. Но я заметил, что в самые трудные времена моей жизни лишь одна цепочка следов тянулась по песку. Почему же ты покидал меня, когда я больше всего нуждался в тебе?

Господь отвечал:
— Моё милое, милое дитя. Я люблю тебя и никогда тебя не покину. Когда были в твоей жизни горе и испытания, лишь одна цепочка следов тянулась по дороге. Потому что в те времена я нёс тебя на руках.
Источник:http://pritchi.ru/id_437
Притча о кресте.

Один человек прожил долгую нелегкую жизнь. Решил он обратиться к Всевышнему с жалобой на тяжелую свою долю, сказав: «Спаситель наш, я не могу больше нести свой тяжкий крест, у меня нет сил. У тех людей, которых я знаю, судьба гораздо легче. Прошу, поменяй мой крест на легкий».

Согласился Бог исполнить это желание и пригласил в хранилище крестов. Множество крестов примерил на себя человек, но каждый казался ему еще более тяжелым, чем свой. После долгих раздумий приметил человек крест, стоящий у входа. Из всех перемеренных именно этот показался ему легче других. Его и попросил человек у Бога: «Позволь мне взять этот».

Улыбнулся Бог и сказал: «Так этот крест ты сам и оставил у дверей, когда входил в хранилище. Это тот самый, который ты несешь всю свою долгую жизнь».


----------



## Theriollaria

Однажды добрый человек беседовал с Богом и спросил его: — Господи, я бы хотел узнать, что такое Рай и что такое Ад. Господь подвел его к двум дверям, открыл одну и провел доброго человека внутрь. Там был громадный круглый стол, на середине которого стояла огромная чаша, наполненная пищей, которая пахла очень вкусно. Добрый человек почувствовал, что у него слюнки потекли. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, выглядели голодными и больными. Все они выглядели умирающими от голода. У всех их были ложки с длинными-длинными ручками, прикрепленными к их рукам. Они могли достать чашу, наполненную едой, и набрать пищу, но так как ручки у ложек были слишком длинные, они не могли поднести ложки ко ртам. Добрый человек был потрясен видом их несчастья. Господь сказал: "Только что ты видел Ад. " Господь и добрый человек затем направились ко второй двери. Господь отворил ее. Сцена, которую увидел добрый человек, была идентичной предыдущей. Тут был такой же огромный круглый стол, та же гигантская чаща, которая заставляла его рот наполняться слюной. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, держали те же ложки с очень длинными ручками. Только на этот раз они выглядели сытыми, счастливыми и погруженными в приятные разговоры друг с другом. Добрый человек сказал Господу: "Я не понимаю. " — Это просто, — ответил ему Господь, — эти научились кормить друг друга. Другие же думают только о себе. Ад и Рай устроены одинаково. Разница — внутри нас.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Кирилл

Тоже всегда поддерживал аналогичную точку зрения.


----------



## shestale

> Жизнь не имеет смысла


Жизнь не имеет смысла только тогда, когда нет в жизни цели, к которой ты идешь, достигаешь её, ставишь новую цель и идешь(живешь) дальше, двигаясь к уже новой цели так до самого конца своей жизни.


> В жизни нет финала...


Финал, это как раз и есть "багаж" достигнутых целей. И у каждого он свой финал(багаж) к концу жизни(смерти).


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Жизнь не имеет смысла только тогда, когда нет в жизни цели, к которой ты идешь, достигаешь её, ставишь новую цель и идешь(живешь) дальше, двигаясь к уже новой цели так до самого конца своей жизни.


Вообще то сама жизнь и есть смысл. А не те цели которые мы ставим и добиваемся. Бесцельное существование при этом не перестает тоже быть жизнью.


shestale написал(а):


> Финал, это как раз и есть "багаж" достигнутых целей. И у каждого он свой финал(багаж) к концу жизни(смерти).


Опять же это наши, людские придумки. Смерть всегда внезапна. Даже если болен и примерно представляешь когда придет конец. Мы можем верить или не верить но оттуда еще никто не возвращался.


----------



## Phoenix

Нажми на кнопку получишь результат и твоя мечта осуществится, нажми на кнопку ну что же ты не рад, тебе больше не к чему стремиться...
В чём свобода, брат ? Вообще то слово смысл это как бы С-МЫСЛ-ью(ями), так что думайте сами, решайте сами иметь или не иметь..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Утро давка в переполненном автобусе. Полусонный угрюмый с похмелуги мужик бурчит под нос, как его достал придурок-начальник, что жена- стерва изменяет, дочка-наркоманка, зарплата маленькая и вообще все плохо. На плече у него сидит маленький ангел с крылышками и сосредоточенно записывает в блокнотик: "Таак... начальник-дурак, жена-стерва, дочка-наркоманка... Эх, хороший он мужик, но раз заказывает такое - нужно выполнять".


----------



## Phoenix

То, что он сказал можно было проще выразить - дураки думками богатеют. А так либеральная закваска, размывание общепринятых норм.
Для одного нужно броситься в омут с головой, другому же семь раз отмерить - как можно всех под эту формулу подводить ? (это преступно даже)


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Phoenix

*Свобода*

*Свобода*— способность Человека действовать с соответствии со своими интересами и целями, опираясь на Божий Промысел. "Под свободой в русском языке понималось «С-овестью ВО-дительство БО-гом ДА-нное», а вовсе не культивируемая ныне вседозволенность, в том числе и в формах злоупотреблений законодательной властью, которым сопутствует требование безусловного соблюдения юридической законности при полном умолчании о характере нравственности, господствующей в обществе, и совести людей.

Мера свободы людей определяется уровнем нравственности.
Не случайна и не беспричинна подмена русского слова «свобода» словом «либерализм».


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Про свободу сильно надумано но звучит интересно. "Люди придумали слова, чтобы скрывать свои мысли" (с) кто-то умный.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> "Люди придумали слова, чтобы скрывать свои мысли" (с) кто-то умный.


Нет, нет.. то есть это правило запада. Скрывают свои мысли те, кому есть что скрывать. Если человек более высоко развит, то что бы его понять, надо подняться до его уровня. Хотя на самом деле достаточно быть самим собой (не стараться быть как кто то один-в один). Ведь мы все уникальны как UID и даже ещё уникальнее. Вот есть какое то учение, которое нравится - почему бы не пропустить его через себя и не открыть нечто новое ?!
Как говорил .. кто то умный - если к правилу добавишь правило - стало быть втянулся в дело.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Я просто к тому, что упоминаются 2 взаимоисключающие вещи "Бог" и "свобода" в одном предложении.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> 2 взаимоисключающие вещи "Бог" и "свобода" в одном предложении.


Так ли просто.. Почему вы так решили ? Вы когда то грубили людям, может даже били их ? Или что то своровали или помыслили что то не совсем хорошее.. Разве Он вам сказал, что вы не имеете права на это ?! ( если вы способны слышать, то только предупредит о последствиях вашего нехорошего выбора..)
А как же свобода выбора ? Кто ограничивает её ? Только мы сами ! По вашему Бог не свободен, что ли ?


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> упоминаются 2 взаимоисключающие вещи "Бог" и "свобода"


Кто-же вам такое сказал..., вот "Бог" и "Вседозволенность" - это как раз 2 взаимоисключающих понятия.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Так ли просто.. Почему вы так решили ? Вы когда то грубили людям, может даже били их ? Или что то своровали или помыслили что то не совсем хорошее.. Разве Он вам сказал, что вы не имеете права на это ?! ( если вы способны слышать, то только предупредит о последствиях вашего нехорошего выбора..)
> А как же свобода выбора ? Кто ограничивает её ? Только мы сами ! По вашему Бог не свободен, что ли ?


Вот смотрите, Вы выбрали конкретную верю. Этим Вы уже ограничили себя в том, что не выбрали любую из оставшихся наиболее массовых религий или даже менее распространенных религий (и даже сект). Напомню также, что крещение (если мы берем самую распространенную из христианских религий) происходит обычно в младенчестве, что уж точно не является именно Вашим осознанным выбором. Я уж не говорю, что современная православная церковь в России или любой из ее вариантов в Украине (у нас их несколько больше, все-таки сильны традиции и Западной части Украины) весьма далека от соблюдения тех же заповедей, которые она пропагандирует. 
Я к тому, что абсолютной свободы не бывает в принципе. И даже появление выбора - это уже несвобода. Мне кажется "свобода" - это некое абстрактное понятие, в жизни не встречающееся.
Другое дело -свобода выбора. Здесь я Вами согласен - все принятые нами решения - это только наши решения. Даже те решения, которые мы приняли под давлением. Это не перестает быть нашим выбором. Плюс невозможность исправить результат.


shestale написал(а):


> Кто-же вам такое сказал..., вот "Бог" и "Вседозволенность" - это как раз 2 взаимоисключающих понятия.


Смотрите мой ответ Фениксу.

PS как-то так.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Я к тому, что *абсолютной свободы не бывает в принципе*. И даже появление выбора - это уже несвобода. Мне кажется "свобода" - это некое абстрактное понятие, в жизни не встречающееся.


Тогда почему -


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Я просто к тому, что упоминаются 2 *взаимоисключающие вещи "Бог" и "свобода"* в одном предложении.


Если свободы не бывает в принципе, то из этого следует, что как не верующие (не важно осознанные атеисты или просто не задающиеся вопросом религии), так и верующие не свободны, то есть (если говорить конкретнее) рабы. Правильно ? (по логике так и есть)
Но Бог по определению добр, а мир неверующих зол (так как не мы в нём устанавливаем правила, а некая мировая за кулиса - кто то же правит миром и у них в подчинении все банки мира, они спонсируют войны для своих разборок - и это всё для обычных людей зло).
Так какому господину лучше служить, доброму или злому ?


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Тогда почему -
> 
> Если свободы не бывает в принципе, то из этого следует, что как не верующие (не важно осознанные атеисты или просто не задающиеся вопросом религии), так и верующие не свободны, то есть (если говорить конкретнее) рабы. Правильно ? (по логике так и есть)
> Но Бог по определению добр, а мир неверующих зол (так как не мы в нём устанавливаем правила, а некая мировая за кулиса - кто то же правит миром и у них в подчинении все банки мира, они спонсируют войны для своих разборок - и это всё для обычных людей зло).
> Так какому господину лучше служить, доброму или злому ?


Сейчас мы ударимся в полемику, но уж больно темка интересная.
Неверующие более свободны в своих поступках. Ведь вера подразумевает служение и следование заповедям. Ведь несвобода же? А вот с точки зрения добра и зла, свобода неверующих добавляет в поступки много зла.

Надеюсь, вы помните что есть куча других вариантов? Те же агностики например. Служение/подчинение кому-либо - это уже плохо. Особенно если вспомнить, что согласно одной книге человеки - венец творения, созданы по образу и подобию и познали добро и зло в Эдемском саду. Т.е подчиняться и следовать вроде как и не должны? Ведь познали добро и зло а значит все делают правильно? Что же до добра и зла то еще раз вспомним нашу верхушку церковную с Лексусами, чревоугодием и часиками ценой в неплохой дом. Или западные вариации скандалов с использованием мальчиков не по назначению. А ведь эти люди учат нас вере! А самые кровавые войны были религиозными. Ибо война шла на полное уничтожение . А ведь:







Более того, все основные главные веры так или иначе в родстве между собой. И даже есть мнение что Бог един!
Так больше ли зла сделали безбожники с сравнении с войнами за веру? И достаточно ли в одной известной стране помолиться перед едой а затем "понести демократию" туда где есть нефть? А ведь там поголовно католики!
PS: Cчитаю, что человек может жить так, как ему нравится, если это не мешает жизни других. Это и есть правильный вариант.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ведь познали добро и зло а значит все делают правильно?


В этом наиболее распространённая ошибка - они познали через запрет, то есть через нарушение заповеди (_От дерева познания добра и зла, не ешь от него; ибо в день, в который ты вкусишь от него, смертию умрешь_
(Быт. 2:17) они еще жили по 1000 лет согласно Писания, но умерли духовно - опустились нарушив заповедь). Ну это как ограбить и стать богатым.. но глубоко не честным.
Вероятно они ещё не были готовы к познанию и потому был запрет - Бог ничего не делает нам во вред. Он просто не вредитель.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Что же до добра и зла то еще раз вспомним нашу верхушку церковную с Лексусами, чревоугодием и часиками ценой в неплохой дом. Или западные вариации скандалов с использованием мальчиков не по назначению. А ведь эти люди учат нас вере! А самые кровавые войны были религиозными. Ибо война шла на полное уничтожение .


Вот скажите какое отношение к этому имеют верующие ?!?!
(отрывок из романа Достоевского Братья Карамазовы, Легенда о Великом инквизиторе (речь идёт о Иисусе Христе))
"Они будут дивиться на нас и будут-считать нас за богов за то, что мы, став во главе их, согласились выносить свободу и над ними господствовать - так ужасно им станет под конец быть свободными. *Но мы скажем, что послушны Тебе и господствуем во имя Твое*. *Мы их обманем опять, ибо Тебя мы уже не пустим к себе.* В обмане этом и будет заключаться наше страдание, ибо мы должны будем лгать."
Это всё обман ! То есть не всё золото, что блестит и "сатана иногда приходит в виде ангела света".


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так больше ли зла сделали безбожники с сравнении с войнами за веру?


49. И, тотчас подойдя к Иисусу, сказал: радуйся, Равви! И поцеловал Его. 
50. Иисус же сказал ему: друг, для чего ты пришел? Тогда подошли и возложили руки на Иисуса, и взяли Его. 
51. И вот, один из бывших с Иисусом, простерши руку, извлек меч свой и, ударив раба первосвященникова, отсек ему ухо. 
52. Тогда говорит ему Иисус: *возврати меч твой в его место, ибо все, взявшие меч, мечом погибнут*…
(Св. Евангелие от Матфея 26:49-52)
Смысл тут очень простой. Любое действие образует привычку и как бы зеркальное отражение - ты бьёшь и тебя побьют.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> И достаточно ли в одной известной стране помолиться перед едой а затем "понести демократию" туда где есть нефть? А ведь там поголовно католики!


Каждый раз когда их президент приносит присягу на Библии и в суде, когда приносят присягу не лжесвидетельствовать, на Библии хочется спросить - они открывали её, читали её, понимают её ? Ведь если бы открыли, то нашли бы такие слова:
(Мф.5:33-37)
«Еще слышали вы, что сказано древним: не преступай клятвы, но исполняй пред Господом клятвы твои. А Я говорю вам: не клянись вовсе: ни небом, потому что оно престол Божий; ни землею, потому что она подножие ног Его; ни Иерусалимом , потому что он город великого Царя; ни головою твоею не клянись, потому что не можешь ни одного волоса сделать белым или черным.Но да будет слово ваше: да, да, нет, нет; а что сверх этого, то от лукавого»


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Вообще то Бога с расширенным пояснением слова "Свобода" добавили именно Вы. Частично с Вами согласен. Но только частично. Особенно мое нет в части "про подставь щеку" (в Вашем сообщении *про меч*). Так у нас ниодной области не останется. И заметьте, война идет отнюдь не с "большими любителями нефти" с другого континента. Но это сильно не в топике и во многом спорно. Поэтому не будем об этом ни в топике, ни в принципе.
Согласен, для меня "свобода" не тоже что для Вас. Вернее руководствуемся мы наверное схожими моральными принципами но называем это по разному. Результата это не меняет. А объяснений слова "свобода" может быть множество. Вы с Вами процитировали лишь несколько из них. Дабы снова войти в русло топика (а именно Притчи) добавлю довольно известную притчу:

*Притча о слепцах и слоне. *

По улице слона ведут. 
Навстречу три слепца бредут. 
Кричит отчаянно народ: 
— Посторонитесь, слон идёт! 

А те им говорят в ответ: 
— Давно не видим белый свет. 
И различаем только звуки. 
Глаза нам заменили руки. 
И разве наша в том вина, 
Что не увидели слона? 
Хотим на ощупь: сверху, снизу, 
Ему устроить экспертизу. 

Чтобы потом составить мненье 
И разрешить свои сомненья, 
Один, схватив слона за хвост, 
Промолвил: 

— Этот зверь не прост. 
Похож он с виду на канат. 

Второй воскликнул: 
— Лжёшь ты, брат! 
И хобот в руку взял свою, 
— Напоминает слон змею! 

А третий ногу изучил 
И сразу важно заключил: 
— Мне кажется, что Элефант 
Не просто столб, а столб-гигант! 

* * * 

Хоть истина всегда одна, 
Не каждому она видна.
С сайтаЖемчужины мысли


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Особенно мое нет в части "про подставь щеку"


Ну удар по "щеке" может быть лишь провокацией более сильного давления. поэтому наши не отвечали на провокации у Китайской границы..
А по этой притче уже высказывался где то - эти слепцы ещё и глупцы 

Однажды монах просил милостыню для сирот. Оказался он как-то у некоего господина и попросил помощи «для сирот Христа ради». Господин ответил ему пощёчиной. Монах, нисколько не смутившись, сказал:
— Это для меня, а теперь подайте для сирот Христа ради!
Устыдился человек и дал ему милостыню.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix, Про щеку согласен, про Китай не очень. Иначе бы в составе теперешней России не было бы приличного куска Монголии с Китаем, которые появились еще во времена империи, затем расширились во время октябрьской революции и перед/после 2й мировой еще прибавились.


----------



## -SEM-

*Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо*

-Я уже умер?-спросил человек.
-Угу,— кивнул демиург Шамбамбукли, не отрываясь от изучения толстой внушительной книги.— Умер. Безусловно.
Человек неуверенно переступил с ноги на ногу.
-И что теперь?
Демиург бросил на него быстрый взгляд и снова уткнулся в книгу.
-Теперь тебе туда,— он не глядя указал пальцем на неприметную дверь.— Или туда,— его палец развернулся в сторону другой, точно такой же, двери.
-А что там?— поинтересовался человек.
-Ад,— ответил Шамбамбукли.— Или рай. По обстоятельствам.
Человек постоял в нерешительности, переводя взгляд с одной двери на другую.
-А-а… а мне в какую?
-А ты сам не знаешь?— демиург слегка приподнял бровь.
-Ну-у,— замялся человек.— Мало ли. Куда там мне положено, по моим деяниям…
-Хм!— Шамбамбукли заложил книгу пальцем и наконец-то посмотрел прямо на человека.— По деяниям, значит?
-Ну да, а как же ещё?
-Ну хорошо, хорошо,— Шамбамбукли раскрыл книгу поближе к началу и стал читать вслух.— Тут написано, что в возрасте двенадцати лет ты перевёл старушку через дорогу. Было такое?
-Было,— кивнул человек.
-Это добрый поступок или дурной?
-Добрый, конечно!
-Сейчас посмотрим…— Шамбамбукли перевернул страницу,— через пять минут эту старушку на другой улице переехал трамвай. Если бы ты не помог ей, они бы разминулись, и старушка жила бы еще лет десять. Ну, как?
Человек ошарашенно заморгал.
-Или вот,— Шамбамбукли раскрыл книгу в другом месте.— В возрасте двадцати трёх лет ты с группой товарищей участвовал в зверском избиении другой группы товарищей.
-Они первые полезли!— вскинул голову человек.
-У меня здесь написано иначе,— возразил демиург.— И, кстати, состояние алкогольного опьянения не является смягчающим фактором. В общем, ты ни за что ни про что сломал семнадцатилетнему подростку два пальца и нос. Это хорошо или плохо?
Человек промолчал.
-После этого парень уже не мог играть на скрипке, а ведь подавал большие надежды. Ты ему загубил карьеру.
-Я нечаянно,— пробубнил человек.
-Само собой,— кивнул Шамбамбукли.— К слову сказать, мальчик с детства ненавидел эту скрипку. После вашей встречи он решил заняться боксом, чтобы уметь постоять за себя, и со временем стал чемпионом мира. Продолжим?
Шамбамбукли перевернул еще несколько страниц.
-Изнасилование — хорошо или плохо?
-Но я же…
-Этот ребёнок стал замечательным врачом и спас сотни жизней. Хорошо или плохо?
-Ну, наверное…
-Среди этих жизней была и принадлежащая маньяку-убийце. Плохо или хорошо?
-Но ведь…
-А маньяк-убийца вскоре зарежет беременную женщину, которая могла бы стать матерью великого учёного! Хорошо? Плохо?
-Но…
-Этот великий учёный, если бы ему дали родиться, должен был изобрести бомбу, способную выжечь половину континента. Плохо? Или хорошо?
-Но я же не мог всего этого знать!— выкрикнул человек.
-Само собой,— согласился демиург.— Или вот, например, на странице 246 — ты наступил на бабочку!
-А из этого-то что вышло?!
Демиург молча развернул книгу к человеку и показал пальцем. Человек прочел, и волосы зашевелились у него на голове.
-Какой кошмар,— прошептал он.
-Но если бы ты её не раздавил, случилось бы вот это,— Шамбамбукли показал пальцем на другой абзац. Человек глянул и судорожно сглотнул.
-Выходит… я спас мир?
-Да, четыре раза,— подтвердил Шамбамбукли.— Раздавив бабочку, толкнув старичка, предав товарища и украв у бабушки кошелёк. Каждый раз мир находился на грани катастрофы, но твоими стараниями выкарабкался.
-А-а…— человек на секунду замялся.— А вот на грань этой самой катастрофы… его тоже я?..
-Ты, ты, не сомневайся. Дважды. Когда накормил бездомного котёнка и когда спас утопающего.
У человека подкосились колени и он сел на пол.
-Ничего не понимаю,— всхлипнул он.— Всё, что я совершил в своей жизни… чем я гордился и чего стыдился… всё наоборот, наизнанку, всё не то, чем кажется!
-Вот поэтому было бы совершенно неправильно судить тебя по делам твоим,— наставительно произнёс Шамбамбукли.— Разве что по намерениям… но тут уж ты сам себе судья.
Он захлопнул книжку и поставил её в шкаф, среди других таких же книг.
-В общем, когда решишь, куда тебе, отправляйся в выбранную дверь. А у меня еще дел по горло.
Человек поднял заплаканное лицо.
-Но я же не знаю, за какой из них ад, а за какой рай.
-А это зависит от того, что ты выберешь,— ответил Шамбамбукли.


----------



## Phoenix

И какой вывод тут напрашивается ? Всё же притчи это не рассказ, а поучение. А вывод неутешителен - у тех кто такое исповедует калейдоскопическое мировоззрение. То есть нет ничего предсказуемого, а это неправда.
Должно быть хотя бы мозаичное, если не цельное. То есть со взаимосвязями типа - если-то.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> И какой вывод тут напрашивается ? Всё же притчи это не рассказ, а поучение. А вывод неутешителен - у тех кто такое исповедует калейдоскопическое мировоззрение. То есть нет ничего предсказуемого, а это неправда.
> Должно быть хотя бы мозаичное, если не цельное. То есть со взаимосвязями типа - если-то.


Если начать развивать тему то мы тут и загрузнем до весны. Ибо только атеисты считают, что все - только в их руках.


----------



## shestale

-SEM- написал(а):


> *Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо*





Theriollaria написал(а):


> Если начать развивать тему...


Ведь было уже, развивали...и Theriollaria, в том числе, а потом все заглохло)))


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Если начать развивать тему то мы тут и загрузнем до весны. Ибо только атеисты считают, что все - только в их руках.


Сначала вы говорите не бесспорные мысли, а потом удивляетесь, что кому то это не по нраву... Я ведь не просто против.. активно против ! И не надейтесь на другое.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ибо только атеисты считают, что все - только в их руках.


А вы видели их в отчаянии ? Не сказать, что бы они вообще что то считали в таком состоянии - полное отсутствие самообладания, ведь нечем..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Сначала вы говорите не бесспорные мысли, а потом удивляетесь, что кому то это не по нраву... Я ведь не просто против.. активно против ! И не надейтесь на другое.


Согласитесь, ведь верующий изначально считает, что не все события происходят по его желанию? Верить в Бога и не допускать его влияния - это как-то кощунственно? Разве что в разных религиях верят слегка по разному.


Phoenix написал(а):


> А вы видели их в отчаянии ? Не сказать, что бы они вообще что то считали в таком состоянии - полное отсутствие самообладания, ведь нечем..


Тут еще от человека зависит. И неважно верит он или атеист. Одни во всем полагаются на случай (или высшие силы). Другие на себя в первую очередь.[/QUOTE]


----------



## -SEM-

*Кувшин*

Один мудрец взял пустой кувшин и наполнил его доверху небольшими камнями. Собрал своих учеников и задал им первый вопрос: «Скажите, уважаемые, полон ли мой кувшин?» На что те ответили: «Да, полон».

Тогда мудрец взял полную банку с горохом и высыпал содержимое в кувшин с камнями. Горох занял свободное место между камнями. Задал мудрец второй вопрос: «Полон ли теперь мой кувшин?» Ученики вновь подтвердили, что полон. Тут мудрец взял коробку с песком и его тоже высыпал в кувшин. Песок просочился сквозь горох и камни и занял все свободное место.

Сказал мудрец: «Я хотел, чтобы Вы осознали, что кувшин – это наша жизнь. Камни – самые главные составляющие жизни каждого. Горох – это вещи, которые иметь приятно, но это не самое важное. Песок символизирует мелочи, которых всегда полно в жизни любого человека.

Если сначала кувшин наполнить песком, не останется места для гороха и тем более камней. Так же и в жизни: если тратить время на пустяки, не останется времени на самое главное.


----------



## Theriollaria

Один человек спросил у Сократа:
— Знаешь, что мне сказал о тебе твой друг?
— Подожди, — остановил его Сократ, — просей сначала то, что собираешься сказать, через три сита.
— Три сита?
— Прежде чем что-нибудь говорить, нужно это трижды просеять. Сначала через сито правды. Ты уверен, что это правда?
— Нет, я просто слышал это.
— Значит, ты не знаешь, это правда или нет. Тогда просеем через второе сито — сито доброты. Ты хочешь сказать о моем друге что-то хорошее?
— Нет, напротив.
— Значит, — продолжал Сократ, — ты собираешься сказать о нем что-то плохое, но даже не уверен в том, что это правда. Попробуем третье сито — сито пользы. Так ли уж необходимо мне услышать то, что ты хочешь рассказать?
— Нет, в этом нет необходимости.
— Итак, — заключил Сократ, — в том, что ты хочешь сказать, нет ни правды, ни доброты, ни пользы. Зачем тогда говорить? 

Источник: Солянка страница 326 новое © Fishki.net


----------



## Theriollaria

У ворот города сидел старик. К нему подошел путешественник. Было видно, что юноша пришел издалека.
– Я никогда не бывал в этих местах. Скажи, дедушка, какие люди живут в этом городе? – спросил юноша у старика.
– А какие люди жили в городе, который ты покинул? – спросил у него старик.
– Это были злые и эгоистичные люди, и я без сожаления расстался с ними.
– Здесь ты, юноша, встретишь таких же.
Некоторое время спустя другой путешественник задал старому человеку тот же вопрос:
– Скажи, добрый человек, что за люди живут в этом городе? Я только что приехал и не знаю местных обычаев.
Старик вновь ответил вопросом на вопрос:
– А что за люди жили в городе, откуда ты пришел?
– Это были замечательные люди, добрые и гостеприимные. Многие стали моими друзьями, и мне было нелегко оставлять их.
– Здесь ты найдешь таких же.
Купец, который привез в город свои товары, слышал оба разговора и в недоумении обратился к старику:
– Как же так? Ты двум людям на один и тот же вопрос дал совершенно разные ответы…
– У каждого в сердце свой мир. Если кто-то не нашел ничего хорошего там, откуда пришел, он и здесь его не найдет. А у кого были друзья, он и здесь без добрых людей не останется. Ведь мы видим в окружающих нас людях только то, что имеем внутри себя. 

Источник: Солянка страница 4 новое © Fishki.net


----------



## -SEM-

*Два волка (индейская)*

Когда-то давно старый индеец открыл своему внуку одну из жизненных истин.
— В каждом человеке идет борьба, очень похожая на борьбу двух волков. Один волк представляет зло — зависть, ревность, сожаление, эгоизм, амбиции, ложь...
Другой волк представляет добро — мир, любовь, надежду, истину, доброту, верность...

Маленький индеец, тронутый до глубины души словами деда, на несколько мгновений задумался, а потом спросил:
— Дедушка, а какой волк в конце побеждает?
Старый индеец едва заметно улыбнулся и ответил:
— Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь.


----------



## Theriollaria

-SEM-, по возможности не повторяйте то, что уже было.


----------



## Theriollaria

Однажды Учитель поставил чайник на огонь и забыл о нём. Чайник благополучно расплавился. Другой бы на месте Учителя расстроился, но разве Учитель позволит себе такую глупость? 
— Это знак, который послали мне небеса, — сказал сам себе Учитель. — Видимо, сегодня мне чай вреден. 
И пошёл пить пиво. 

**

Однажды к Учителю пришёл некий совершенно оборзевший послушник из Шаолиня и нагло заявил: 
- Моё кунг-фу круче твоего дзена, Учитель! 
Учитель пожал плечами и вынул из складок своей шафранной рясы пистолет. 
Оборзевший послушник получил пулю в колено и мгновенное просветление. После чего он вежливо извинился и заковылял к выходу. 

** 

Юный Сяо, один из лучших учеников, решил сделать сад камней дзен. Но, как он ни бился, ему никак не удавалось сделать так, чтобы пятнадцатый камень был незаметен с любого ракурса. 
Подошёл Учитель: 
- Проблемы? – спросил он. 
- Никак не могу скрыть пятнадцатый камень, - пожаловался юный Сяо. 
Учитель подумал и сказал: 
- Да выкинь его вообще нахрен. 
Юный Сяо ошалел от такого гениального решения Учителя и тут же обрёл просветление. (с) 

Источник: Солянка страница 5 новое © Fishki.net


----------



## shestale

В последнем посте не притчи, а анекдоты)))


----------



## Phoenix

Светильник для тела есть око. Итак, если око твое будет чисто, то все тело твое будет светло; 
если же око твое будет худо, то все тело твое будет темно. Итак, если свет, который в тебе, тьма, то какова же тьма?
Притчи Иисуса. 
От Матфея, глава 6


----------



## Theriollaria

*Ведро с яблоками. Замечательная притча, которую хочется цитировать*
Купил человек себе новый дом — большой, красивый — и сад с фруктовыми деревьями возле дома. А рядом в стареньком домике жил завистливый сосед, который постоянно пытался испортить ему настроение: то мусор под ворота подбросит, то ещё какую гадость натворит.
Однажды проснулся человек в хорошем настроении, вышел на крыльцо, а там — ведро с помоями. Человек взял ведро, помои вылил, ведро вычистил до блеска, насобирал в него самых больших, спелых и вкусных яблок и пошёл к соседу. Сосед, услышав стук в дверь, злорадно подумал: «Наконец-то я достал его!». Открывает дверь в надежде на скандал, а человек протянул ему ведро с яблоками и сказал:
— Кто чем богат, тот тем и делится!
Источник Ведро с яблоками. Замечательная притча, которую хочется цитировать » Екабу.ру - развлекательный портал Екатеринбурга


----------



## Theriollaria

*Псалом 129*

Священник предлагает монахине подвезти ее. Сев в машину, она закидывает ногу за ногу, так, что бедро обнажается. Священнику с трудом удается избежать аварии. Выровняв машину, он украдкой кладет руку ей на ногу. Монахиня говорит: «Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?» Священник убирает руку. Но, поменяв передачу, он опять кладет руку ей на ногу. Монахиня повторяет: «Отец, Вы помните Псалом 129?». Священник извиняется: «Простите, сестра, но плоть слаба». Добравшись до монастыря, монахиня тяжело вздыхает и выходит. Приехав в церковь, священник находит Псалом 129. В нем говорится: «Иди дальше и ищи, выше ты найдешь счастье».

Мораль истории: если Вы плохо знаете свою работу, многие возможности для развития пройдут прямо у Вас перед носом.

Источник: Анекдоты с поучительным финалом | Vimka.ru


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Псалом 129. В нем говорится: «Иди дальше и ищи, выше ты найдешь счастье».


А если посмотреть псалом 129 ? Там такого и близко нет.. Более того - понятие счастья там нет.
Сыны человеческие - только суета; сыны мужей - ложь; если положить их на весы, все они вместе легче пустоты.
(Пс.61:10)


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> А если посмотреть псалом 129 ? Там такого и близко нет..


Это притча (читаем трындёжь). Причем копирована-перекопирована 100 раз. Думаю, не только 129 псалома нет но и фразы даже с отдаленной похожестью.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это притча (читаем трындёжь). Причем копирована-перекопирована 100 раз. Думаю, не только 129 псалома нет но и фразы даже с отдаленной похожестью.


*При́тча* — короткий назидательный рассказ в иносказательной форме, заключающий в себе нравственное поучение (премудрость).
Подтекст очевиден - навет на нравы. И плохую память..
Вот притча -
16 дабы спасти тебя от жены другого, от чужой, которая умягчает речи свои, 
17 которая оставила руководителя юности своей и забыла завет Бога своего. 
18 Дом ее ведет к смерти, и стези ее - к мертвецам; 
19 никто из вошедших к ней не возвращается и не вступает на путь жизни. 
(Прит.2:16-19)
*Я смотрел вверх. Еврейские притчи.*

Один любимый прихожанами раввин вспоминал, как в детстве играл с другими детьми. Все они взбирались вверх по лестнице. Все, кроме будущего раввина, боялись подниматься слишком высоко.
Позднее дедушка спросил его: “Почему ты не боялся залезть выше других?”
– “Потому что они, поднимаясь вверх, смотрели вниз, – объяснил мальчик.
– Они видели, как высоко забрались, и поэтому испугались.
Я же поднимался и смотрел вверх. Мне казалось, что я нахожусь еще низко, и это побуждало меня продолжать восхождение”.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> *При́тча* — короткий назидательный рассказ в иносказательной форме, заключающий в себе нравственное поучение (премудрость).
> Подтекст очевиден - навет на нравы. И плохую память..
> Вот притча -
> 16 дабы спасти тебя от жены другого, от чужой, которая умягчает речи свои,
> 17 которая оставила руководителя юности своей и забыла завет Бога своего.
> 18 Дом ее ведет к смерти, и стези ее - к мертвецам;
> 19 никто из вошедших к ней не возвращается и не вступает на путь жизни.
> (Прит.2:16-19)


А жители Океании вместо бритвы пользуются 2мя хитро взятыми ракушками (и вырывают волосы на лице, как пинцетом). Но мы то знаем, что есть и другие, более современные варианты.
Предложенный Вами вариант притчи - классический конечно, но пользуется популярностью скорее у языковедов-энтузиастов, или воинствующих богословов. Кстати, если арабских студентов попросить рассказать анекдот -они выдают нечто похожее - поучательнонесмешное. А вообще многие популярные ранее вещи утратили свой смысл или исчезли из пользования (каламбур, гротеск, басня). Не то чтобы они пропали вовсе, но сейчас редко используются по назначению.
также и с притчей.


----------



## Phoenix

Ну а какая практическая польза от прибауток в виде пошлых анекдотов ? Подмена понятий, если по сути, так ведь.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Ну а какая практическая польза от прибауток в виде пошлых анекдотов ? Подмена понятий, если по сути, так ведь.


Именно так и есть. То, что ранее казалось смелым, сейчас даже детей не удивит. Другие времена. Все иначе. Никому неинтересны классические поучительные истории (тем более, что все "притчи" этой ветки -новоделы). Да Вас и не поймут в более молодой компании. В лучшем случае удивленно пожмут плечами, а то и покрутят пальцем у виска.
Раньше сочинения писались по "критике", а теперь просто печатаются даже без прочтения.


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Псалом 129


Далее


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Источник: Анекдоты с поучительным финалом | Vimka.ru


Этим все сказано.
Нужно было в тему анекдоты запостить. Как анекдот мне понравилось))


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Другие времена. Все иначе.


Времена другие, а анекдоты старые - нафталином пахнет. Неужели кому то из молодых такое нравится ?
Анекдоты с поучительным финалом | Vimka.ru - просветите, что тут поучительного ?
Возле меня в нескольких кварталах церковь новая есть, так вот иду - едет мимо мотоциклист на крутом моцике, приостанавливается, крестится на ходу и газу.. я офигел.
Вот он бы этот пасквиль точно не понял, и возможно очень..
Потом двое подростков, лет по 15 - тоже проходят, снимают шапки и крестятся..
Не знаю насколько они набожны, но как знак уважения оказывают.. Кубанские казаки тоже не поняли бы вас.. Так что крутить у виска дело опасное.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Времена другие, а анекдоты старые - нафталином пахнет. Неужели кому то из молодых такое нравится ?
> Анекдоты с поучительным финалом | Vimka.ru - просветите, что тут поучительного ?
> Возле меня в нескольких кварталах церковь новая есть, так вот иду - едет мимо мотоциклист на крутом моцике, приостанавливается, крестится на ходу и газу.. я офигел.
> Вот он бы этот пасквиль точно не понял, и возможно очень..
> Потом двое подростков, лет по 15 - тоже проходят, снимают шапки и крестятся..
> Не знаю насколько они набожны, но как знак уважения оказывают.. Кубанские казаки тоже не поняли бы вас.. Так что крутить у виска дело опасное.


Каждый верит в то, что считает нужным. Если это не мешает другим то все хорошо. Идиоты бегающие по квартирам с якобы "Словом Божьим"... Это уже насилие и верой здесь и не пахнет. (Я уже не говорю, что секты, пусть и с церковной атрибутикой преследуют совершенно иные цели).
Если ничего не поняли: значит это не Ваша история.


shestale написал(а):


> Этим все сказано.
> Нужно было в тему анекдоты запостить. Как анекдот мне понравилось))


Одни нашли историю смешной, другие -поучительной. Каждому своё. Но да, это анекдот а не притча.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Я уже не говорю, что секты, пусть и с церковной атрибутикой преследуют совершенно иные цели


Это конспирологическая теория.
Разве нельзя сказать, что атеисты преследуют совсем другие цели ? Например сатанизм.. (как античеловечность).
Надо смотреть на конкретные личности, а так это пустые разговоры. Но одно точно - те кто поносит других, тот прикрывает себя, вот и вся их логика. В подворотне за такое морды бьют (за стрелочничество). Говорите за себя. А тогда вы увидите, что нравственность человека не зависит от его мировоззрения - верующий он или атеист (мы все по природе атеисты, ни в какие конфессии не входим).
Это не притча, а пошлый анекдот. И не надо называть г. конфеткой.
*Атеи́зм* (др.-греч. ἄθεος — «отрицание бога», «безбожие»; от ἀ — «без» + θεός — «бог») в широком смысле — отвержение веры в существование богов; в более узком — убеждение в том, что богов не существует. В самом широком смысле атеизм — простое отсутствие веры в существование любого из богов.
*Сочинение Маркса с. 129*

Атеист предлагает атеистке подвезти ее. Сев в машину, она закидывает ногу за ногу, так, что бедро обнажается. Атеисту с трудом удается избежать аварии. Выровняв машину, он украдкой кладет руку ей на ногу. Атеистка говорит: «Товарищ, Вы помните *Сочинение Маркса с. 129 *?» Атеист убирает руку. Но, поменяв передачу, он опять кладет руку ей на ногу. атеистка повторяет: «*Сочинение Маркса с. 129 *?». Атеист извиняется: «Простите, сестра, но моя логика слаба, не усвоил диалектику Гегеля». Добравшись до места, атеистка выходит весело хихикая. Приехав в центр, атеист находит *Сочинение Маркса с. 129*. В нем говорится: «


Спойлер: 129



Характер вещей есть продукт рассудка. Каждая вещь должна изолировать себя и быть изолированной, чтобы быть чем-нибудь. Заключая всякое содержание мира в устойчивые определённые рамки и превращая это текучее содержание в нечто как бы окаменелое, рассудок выявляет многообразие мира, ибо без этих многочисленных односторонностей мир не был бы многосторонним.

Рассудок, таким образом, уничтожил двойственные, неустойчивые формы собственности, применив к ним существующие категории абстрактного частного права, схему которых он в готовом виде нашёл в римском праве. Законодательный рассудок считал себя вправе уничтожить обязательства этой неустойчивой собственности по отношению к беднейшему классу, тем более, что он уничтожил и её государственные привилегии. Однако он забыл, что даже с частно-правовой точки зрения здесь имелось двоякое частное право: частное право владельца и частное право невладельца, не говоря уже о том, что никакое законодательство не уничтожило государственно-правовых привилегий собственности, а только освободило их от их случайного характера и придало им гражданский характер. Но если всякая средневековая форма права, а следовательно и собственность, была во всех отношениях смешанной, дуалистической, двойственной и если рассудок с полным правом выдвигал против этого противоречивого определения свой принцип единства, то всё же он проглядел, что есть предметы собственности, которые по своей природе никогда не могут приобрести характер заранее фиксированной частной собственности. Таковы те предметы, которые относятся по своей стихийной природе и по своему случайному существованию к области захватного права, а именно служат предметом захватного права для того класса, который в силу как раз захватного права сам лишён всякой другой собственности и в гражданском обществе занимает такое же положение, какое эти предметы занимают в природе.

Мы увидим, что в обычаях, являющихся обычаями всего бедного класса, с верным инстинктом подмечена эта неоформленная сторона собственности; мы увидим, что этот класс не только инстинктивно стремится удовлетворить жизненную потребность, но что он чувствует потребность удовлетворить своё правовое стремление. Валежник послужит нам примером. Он так же не связан органически с живым деревом, как отпавшая кожа - со змеей. Сама природа даёт как бы образец противоположности между бедностью и богатством, - она даёт этот образец в сухих, оторванных от органической жизни,


».
Продинамила, подумал атеист..
Мораль истории: если Вы плохо знаете диалектику, многие возможности для развития пройдут прямо у Вас перед носом.


----------



## Phoenix

СКОЛЬКО ТЫ СТОИШЬ?

Мудрая притча, которая научит уверенности в себе. 

Однажды к Мастеру пришел молодой человек и сказал: 

— Я пришел к тебе, потому что чувствую себя таким жалким и никчемным, что мне не хочется жить. Все вокруг твердят, что я неудачник, растяпа и идиот. Прошу тебя, Мастер, помоги мне! 

Мастер, мельком взглянув на юношу, торопливо ответил: 

— Извини, но я сейчас очень занят и никак не могу тебе помочь. Мне нужно срочно уладить одно очень важное дело, — и, немного подумав, добавил: — Но если ты согласишься помочь мне в моем деле, то я с удовольствием помогу тебе в твоем. 

— С... с удовольствием, Мастер, — пробормотал тот, с горечью отметив, что его в очередной раз отодвигают на второй план. 
— Хорошо, — сказал Мастер и снял со своего левого мизинца небольшое кольцо с красивым камнем. 

— Возьми коня и скачи на рыночную площадь! Мне нужно срочно продать это кольцо, чтобы отдать долг. Постарайся взять за него побольше и ни в коем случае не соглашайся на цену ниже золотой монеты! Скачи же и возвращайся как можно скорее! Юноша взял кольцо и ускакал. Приехав на рыночную площадь, он стал предлагать кольцо торговцам, и те поначалу с интересом разглядывали его товар. 

Но стоило им услышать о золотой монете, как они тут же теряли к кольцу всякий интерес. Одни открыто смеялись ему в лицо, другие просто отворачивались, и лишь один пожилой торговец любезно объяснил ему, что золотая монета — это слишком высокая цена за такое кольцо и что за него могут дать разве что медную монету, ну в крайнем случае серебряную. 

Услышав слова старика, молодой человек очень расстроился, ведь он помнил наказ Мастера ни в коем случае не опускать цену ниже золотой монеты. Обойдя весь рынок и предложив кольцо доброй сотне людей, юноша вновь оседлал коня и вернулся обратно. Сильно удрученный неудачей, он вошел к Мастеру. 

— Мастер, я не смог выполнить твоего поручения, — с грустью сказал он. — В лучшем случае я мог бы выручить за кольцо пару серебряных монет, но ведь ты не велел соглашаться меньше чем на золотую! А столько это кольцо не стоит. 

— Ты только что произнес очень важные слова, сынок! — отозвался Мастер. — Прежде чем пытаться продать кольцо, неплохо было бы установить его истинную ценность! Ну а кто может сделать это лучше, чем ювелир? Скачи-ка к ювелиру да спроси у него, сколько он предложит нам за кольцо. Только, что бы он тебе ни ответил, не продавай кольцо, а возвращайся ко мне. Юноша снова вскочил на коня и отправился к ювелиру. 

Ювелир долго рассматривал кольцо через лупу, потом взвесил его на маленьких весах и, наконец, обратился к юноше: 

— Передай Мастеру, что сейчас я не могу дать ему больше пятидесяти восьми золотых монет. Но, если он даст мне время, я куплю кольцо за семьдесят, учитывая срочность сделки. 

— Семьдесят монет?! — юноша радостно засмеялся, поблагодарил ювелира и во весь опор помчался назад. 

— Садись сюда, — сказал Мастер, выслушав оживленный рассказ молодого человека. И знай, сынок, что ты и есть это самое кольцо. Драгоценное и неповторимое! И оценить тебя может только истинный эксперт. Так зачем же ты ходишь по базару, ожидая, что это сделает первый встречный?


----------



## Theriollaria

Одной женщине изменил муж. Она потрясена, не знает, как дальше жить. Узнала, что где-то в горах живет мудрый монах, и решила пойти к нему, посоветоваться. Несколько дней ехала, шла и карабкалась, залезла наверх, там встретила монаха. — Я прожила с ним всю жизнь, отдала ему молодость, заботилась о нем. А он ушел от меня к молодой. Не знаю, что теперь делать, у меня ничего в жизни не осталось. Монах дает ей печеньку и просит съесть. Она съедает, он спрашивает: "Ну что, вкусная печенька? " — "Да", — говорит. — "Еще хочешь? " — "Конечно, дайте, пожалуйста". — Монах смотрит ей в глаза и спрашивает: "Ну что, поняла теперь, в чем твоя проблема? " — Женщина несколько минут думает, а потом неуверенно говорит: "Ну, видимо, люди по своей натуре жадные. Получаешь что-то одно, потом хочется еще, да побольше, и поновее. Никогда нам не хватает. И ничто не длится вечно, все непостоянно. Мы должны помнить об этом и не разочаровываться из-за этого". — Монах качает головой: "Нет, я имел в виду, что ты жирная. Жрать меньше надо".


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер: 18+


----------



## shestale

Как хорошо тема начиналась, какие были красивые притчи, а теперь тема скатилась до пошлых анекдотов


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Как хорошо тема начиналась, какие были красивые притчи, а теперь тема скатилась до пошлых анекдотов


Притчи это минирассказы (часто выдуманные) с "поучательным эффектом". Даже в последнем есть это "зерно" несмотря на фривольно-пошловатый сюжет. Причем здесь даже несколько "зёрен" с довольно глубоким смыслом.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Даже в последнем есть это "зерно" несмотря на фривольно-пошловатый сюжет.


Сюжет всем хорош, кроме концовки с матом и "пропагандой" алкоголя.. мог бы и отрезать это конец. А сама притча очень правильная.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Сюжет всем хорош, кроме концовки с матом и "пропагандой" алкоголя.. мог бы и отрезать это конец. А сама притча очень правильная.


Зато по концовке сразу понятно "Авторство".


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Притчи это мини-рассказы (часто выдуманные) с "поучательным эффектом".


Поучительное зерно есть не только в притчах, но и в детских сказках, анекдотах, которые я тоже люблю и т.п.
Но это тема притчи и засорять её анекдотами, пошлыми или нет не нужно, для них есть отдельная тема.


----------



## Theriollaria

shestale написал(а):


> Поучительное зерно есть не только в притчах, но и в детских сказках, анекдотах, которые я тоже люблю и т.п.
> Но это тема притчи и засорять её анекдотами, пошлыми или нет не нужно, для них есть отдельная тема.


Вы можете с первого взгляда отличить байку от притчи а притчу от каламбура или анекдота? Я нет. Тем более, что повествование может быть всем одновременно. Так что могу лишь продублировать сее творение в анекдоты, ежели желаете.


----------



## shestale




----------



## OutMind

Шла процессия с Далай-Ламой во главе. Все было величественно, торжественно. Улицы были перекрыты для движения транспорта. Весь мир благоволил этому событию. Навстречу процессии вприпрыжку двигался человек. Выглядел он как бродяга. Вот только лицо его было ликующим, блаженным. Охрана уже хотела задержать его, как Далай-Лама жестом остановил их. Он подошел к человеку и сказал: «Ты так бодр и весел, несмотря на свой внешний вид. Можешь ли ты сказать мне, что привело тебя в такое состояние?». Человек рассмеялся, сказал: «Не выдумывай», - поклонился и поскакал дальше. Далай-Лама повернулся вслед человеку и тоже поклонился. «Безумец», - обронил кто-то из людей находящихся в процессии и люди немного оживились, обсуждая и развивая эту ситуацию. Волна негодования каталась по толпе взад и вперед словно маятник. И только Далай-Лама улыбался, спокойно радуясь. Ибо все, что человек может придумать, скорее уведет его от самого себя, а значит, еще один нашел дорогу домой.


----------



## Theriollaria

Колесо Сансары


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Даже не знаю, что тебе сказать, Господи… Пока я жил, мне было хорошо. Я грабил людей, воровал. Денег всегда хватало. И жил я весело и беззаботно, пока люди не поймали меня и не повесили. Но теперь я вот думаю – наверное жил я неправильно. И я бы хотел исправиться. Ты только не наказывай меня, Господи. Я же ни в чем не виноват, если разобраться. Ведь это ты дал мне такую жизнь.
Я не накажу тебя. Скажи, кем бы ты хотел быть в следующей жизни?
Сделай меня простым человеком, Господи. Чтобы я честным трудом зарабатывал себе и своей семье на хлеб.
Как тебе будет угодно.

***


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Нет, Господи. Мне жилось очень тяжело. Всю жизнь я работал с раннего утра и до позднего вечера. Но жил в нищете. Я сам, моя жена и дети мои голодали. За всю свою жизнь я не знал ничего иного, кроме голода, холода и унижений.
Скажи, кем бы ты хотел быть в следующей жизни?
Я хочу быть богатым человеком. Чтобы у меня был большой дом, много хорошей земли, чтобы еды всегда было в избытке, чтобы я и дети мои имели все, чего бы ни пожелали.
Как скажешь, так и будет.

***


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Спасибо тебе, Господи. Большую часть своей жизни я был абсолютно счастлив. Мне было так хорошо, что я даже и не вспоминал про тех людей, которые расплачивались своей бедностью за мое богатство. Но потом они пришли в мой дом, убили меня, мою жену, моих детей и забрали моё имущество. Но я понимаю их. Когда я был бедным, то мечтал сделать то же самое. Не наказывай их, пожалуйста, Господи.
Не накажу. Скажи, кем ты хочешь быть в следующей жизни?
Я теперь понял, это плохо, когда одни люди живут за счет других. Сделай меня богатым снова, Господи. На этот раз все будет по-другому.
Будь по-твоему.

***


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Спасибо тебе, Господи. Ты сделал все как я просил. Но больше не делай меня, пожалуйста, богатым человеком. У меня было много денег, и я построил большой завод. Я создавал рабочие места, повышал зарплаты, оплачивал своим работникам обучение по специальности. Но чем больше я для них делал, тем больше им казалось, что я им что-то недодал. Я только в этой жизни подумал – нелегко тебе, наверное, с нами, Господи. Через созданные мной для них профсоюзы, они требовали еще бОльшего повышения зарплат, различных льгот и пособий для себя и своих семей. А работали при этом из года в год всё хуже и хуже. Потом мой завод обанкротился, и меня за долги посадили в тюрьму. А мои бывшие работники проклинали меня за то, что по моей вине они лишились работы и средств к существованию.
Кем же ты хочешь быть в следующей жизни?
Сделай меня какой-нибудь знаменитостью. Я хочу, чтобы люди любили меня и восхищались мной.
Я сделаю как ты хочешь.

***


Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Спасибо тебе, Господи. Ты сделал все как я хотел. Толпа обожала меня. Что бы я ни делал, вызывало у них восторг. Но больше не делай меня, пожалуйста, знаменитостью. Обожание толпы быстро наскучило мне и даже стало раздражать своей назойливостью. Самые близкие друзья втайне завидовали мне и желали мне зла. Мои дети ненавидели меня, потому что я был слишком занят собой и своей работой. Когда я умирал, по мне не горевал никто, кроме безликой толпы.
Кем же ты хочешь быть теперь?
Сделай так, Господи, чтобы я прожил тихую и спокойную жизнь, где-нибудь подальше от людей.
Как тебе угодно.

***


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Да, Господи, большое спасибо тебе. Я хорошо отдохнул. Но больше не делай меня лесником. Мне было скучно и одиноко.
Тогда кем ты хочешь стать теперь?
У меня было много свободного времени, Господи. Я читал книги, думал о жизни и о людях. Мне кажется, я понял как можно сделать людей счастливыми. Сделай так, чтобы я стал пожизненным диктатором, и я сделаю мир лучше.
Как пожелаешь.

***


Здравствуй, Господи.
Здравствуй. Скажи, доволен ли ты прожитой жизнью?
Мне удалось сделать всё, что я хотел, Господи. Я принес людям порядок и справедливость. Мир стал лучше. Но для этого пришлось уничтожить всех, кто пытался мне в этом помешать. Мои руки по локоть в крови. Накажи меня, Господи.
Я никого никогда не наказываю. Ты сам накажешь себя в следующей жизни. Если захочешь. А теперь скажи, кем тебя сделать теперь?
Сделай кем угодно. Только пожалуйста, Господи, не делай меня больше человеком.
Будь по-твоему.

Источник: Солянка новое © Fishki.net
Дорога в РАЙ.

- Вы - кузнец?
Голос за спиной раздался так неожиданно, что Василий даже вздрогнул. К тому же он не слышал, чтобы дверь в мастерскую открывалась и кто-то заходил вовнутрь.

А стучаться не пробовали? - грубо ответил он, слегка разозлившись и на себя, и на проворного клиента.
Стучаться? Хм... Не пробовала, - ответил голос.

Василий схватил со стола ветошь и, вытирая натруженные руки, медленно обернулся, прокручивая в голове отповедь, которую он сейчас собирался выдать в лицо этого незнакомца. Но слова так и остались где-то в его голове, потому что перед ним стоял весьма необычный клиент.

- Вы не могли бы выправить мне косу? - женским, но слегка хрипловатым голосом спросила гостья.

- Всё, да? Конец? - отбросив тряпку куда-то в угол, вздохнул кузнец.

- Еще не всё, но гораздо хуже, чем раньше, - ответила Смерть.

- Логично, - согласился Василий, - не поспоришь. Что мне теперь нужно делать?

- Выправить косу, - терпеливо повторила Смерть.

- А потом?

- А потом наточить, если это возможно.

Василий бросил взгляд на косу. И действительно, на лезвии были заметны несколько выщербин, да и само лезвие уже пошло волной.

- Это понятно, - кивнул он, - а мне-то что делать? Молиться или вещи собирать? Я просто в первый раз, так сказать...

- А-а-а... Вы об этом, - плечи Смерти затряслись в беззвучном смехе, - нет, я не за вами. Мне просто косу нужно подправить. Сможете?

- Так я не умер? - незаметно ощупывая себя, спросил кузнец.

- Вам виднее. Как вы себя чувствуете?

- Да вроде нормально.

- Нет тошноты, головокружения, болей?

- Н-н-нет, - прислушиваясь к своим внутренним ощущениям, неуверенно произнес кузнец.

- В таком случае, вам не о чем беспокоиться, - ответила Смерть и протянула ему косу.

Взяв ее в, моментально одеревеневшие руки, Василий принялся осматривать ее с разных сторон. Дел там было на полчаса, но осознание того, кто будет сидеть за спиной и ждать окончания работы, автоматически продляло срок, как минимум, на пару часов.

Переступая ватными ногами, кузнец подошел к наковальне и взял в руки молоток.

- Вы это... Присаживайтесь. Не будете же вы стоять?! - вложив в свой голос все свое гостеприимство и доброжелательность, предложил Василий.

Смерть кивнула и уселась на скамейку, оперевшись спиной на стену.

***

Работа подходила к концу. Выпрямив лезвие, насколько это было возможно, кузнец, взяв в руку точило, посмотрел на свою гостью.

- Вы меня простите за откровенность, но я просто не могу поверить в то, что держу в руках предмет, с помощью которого было угроблено столько жизней! Ни одно оружие в мире не сможет сравниться с ним. Это поистине невероятно.

Смерть, сидевшая на скамейке в непринужденной позе, и разглядывавшая интерьер мастерской, как-то заметно напряглась. Темный овал капюшона медленно повернулся в сторону кузнеца.

- Что вы сказали? - тихо произнесла она.

- Я сказал, что мне не верится в то, что держу в руках оружие, которое...

- Оружие? Вы сказали оружие?

- Может я не так выразился, просто...

Василий не успел договорить. Смерть, молниеносным движением вскочив с места, через мгновение оказалась прямо перед лицом кузнеца. Края капюшона слегка подрагивали.

- Как ты думаешь, сколько человек я убила? - прошипела она сквозь зубы.

- Я... Я не знаю, - опустив глаза в пол, выдавил из себя Василий.

- Отвечай! - Смерть схватила его за подбородок и подняла голову вверх, - сколько?

- Н-не знаю...

- Сколько? - выкрикнула она прямо в лицо кузнецу.

- Да откуда я знаю сколько их было? - пытаясь отвести взгляд, не своим голосом пропищал кузнец.

Смерть отпустила подбородок и на несколько секунд замолчала. Затем, сгорбившись, она вернулась к скамейке и, тяжело вздохнув, села.

- Значит ты не знаешь, сколько их было? - тихо произнесла она и, не дождавшись ответа, продолжила, - а что, если я скажу тебе, что я никогда, слышишь? Никогда не убила ни одного человека. Что ты на это скажешь?

- Но... А как же?...

- Я никогда не убивала людей. Зачем мне это, если вы сами прекрасно справляетесь с этой миссией? Вы сами убиваете друг друга. Вы! Вы можете убить ради бумажек, ради вашей злости и ненависти, вы даже можете убить просто так, ради развлечения. А когда вам становится этого мало, вы устраиваете войны и убиваете друг друга сотнями и тысячами. Вам просто это нравится. Вы зависимы от чужой крови. И знаешь, что самое противное во всем этом? Вы не можете себе в этом признаться! Вам проще обвинить во всем меня, - она ненадолго замолчала, - ты знаешь, какой я была раньше? Я была красивой девушкой, я встречала души людей с цветами и провожала их до того места, где им суждено быть. Я улыбалась им и помогала забыть о том, что с ними произошло. Это было очень давно... Посмотри, что со мной стало!

Последние слова она выкрикнула и, вскочив со скамейки, сбросила с головы капюшон.

Перед глазами Василия предстало, испещренное морщинами, лицо глубокой старухи. Редкие седые волосы висели спутанными прядями, уголки потрескавшихся губ были неестественно опущены вниз, обнажая нижние зубы, кривыми осколками выглядывающие из-под губы. Но самыми страшными были глаза. Абсолютно выцветшие, ничего не выражающие глаза, уставились на кузнеца.

- Посмотри в кого я превратилась! А знаешь почему? - она сделала шаг в сторону Василия.

- Нет, - сжавшись под ее пристальным взглядом, мотнул он головой.

- Конечно не знаешь, - ухмыльнулась она, - это вы сделали меня такой! Я видела как мать убивает своих детей, я видела как брат убивает брата, я видела как человек за один день может убить сто, двести, триста других человек!.. Я рыдала, смотря на это, я выла от непонимания, от невозможности происходящего, я кричала от ужаса...

Глаза Смерти заблестели.

- Я поменяла свое прекрасное платье на эти черные одежды, чтобы на нем не было видно крови людей, которых я провожала. Я надела капюшон, чтобы люди не видели моих слез. Я больше не дарю им цветы. Вы превратили меня в монстра. А потом обвинили меня во всех грехах. Конечно, это же так просто... - она уставилась на кузнеца немигающим взглядом, - я провожаю вас, я показываю дорогу, я не убиваю людей... Отдай мне мою косу, дурак!

Вырвав из рук кузнеца свое орудие, Смерть развернулась и направилась к выходу из мастерской.

- Можно один вопрос? - послышалось сзади.

- Ты хочешь спросить, зачем мне тогда нужна коса? - остановившись у открытой двери, но не оборачиваясь, спросила она.

- Да.

- Дорога в рай... Она уже давно заросла травой. 

Источник: Солянка страница 3 новое © Fishki.net
Кот и Ангел.
"– Мир тебе, – ласково сказал Ангел, присаживаясь рядом с Котом на толстую ветку и стряхивая с неё снег.
– Привет, – Кот приоткрыл зелёный глаз, лениво оглядел Ангела и отвернулся.
Ангел спрятал под крыльями босые ноги и посмотрел вниз. Под ними лежал белый двор, полный смеха, визга, летающих снежков и скрипа шагов.
– Высоко ты забрался, – сказал Ангел, оценивая расстояние до земли.
– Зато сюда даже Сашкин снежок не долетит.
Ангел понимающе кивнул и подобрал опущенные крылья. Помолчали.
– А ты что, за моей старушкой явился? – не поворачивая головы, спросил Кот. Голос его был такой же ленивый, но Ангел сразу увидел, как сгустилась вокруг него боль и тревога.
– Нет, я ни за кем.
– А! – Облачко тревоги поредело. – Она каждый день говорит, что скоро Ангел её заберёт, — счёл нужным объяснить Кот. – Видно, другой прилетит…
Опять помолчали. Но, видимо, Кота всё же беспокоило присутствие Ангела, и он как можно равнодушнее спросил:
– А ты сюда зачем?
– Да так, отдохнуть присел. Парнишку одного в вашем городе от него же самого спасал. Ох, и трудная это работа! Теперь домой лечу.
– Так ты, это… и от болезни можешь?
– Смотря какая болезнь. Но многое могу. Хранитель я.
– Так чего же ты тут расселся?! – взревел вдруг Кот. – А ну пошли!
И он рыжим вихрем слетел на землю. Ангел тихо приземлился рядом.
Старушка была такая худенькая, что Ангел не сразу разглядел её среди белых подушек. Глаза старушки были закрыты, а грудь ходила ходуном, заполняя всю комнату хрипом, свистом и всхлипами. Ангел наклонился над нею, положил на грудь белые крылья и стал что-то шептать – ласково и тихо. Пока он так стоял, Кот подбросил в печку дров, подвинул на плиту остывший чайник и поставил большую кружку с молоком, сыпанув в неё какой-то травы – готовил питьё для хозяйки.
Когда Ангел разогнулся, дыхание старушки было ровным и тихим, впалые щёки порозовели.
– Пусть поспит, – сказал он Коту. – Ослабла она сильно.
Кот отвернулся и быстро вытер глаза.
Старушка спала, а Кот и Ангел пили чай, и Кот всё подливал в свой чай сливки, а Ангел улыбался, глядя на него.
– Я, наверное, останусь пока у вас, — сказал он, размешивая мёд, — Пока Михайловна не встанет.
– А ты откуда знаешь, что она Михайловна?
– Я же Ангел. Я и то знаю, что тебя Чарликом зовут.
– Значит, вроде познакомились, – хмыкнул Кот. – А тебя как величать?
– А у нас имён нет. Просто Ангел.
Кот молча подвинул ему сливки и прихлебнул из кружки.
Тикали над столом ходики, трещали в печке дрова, за окном усиливался ветер.
– Вот ты спрашивал, зачем я высоко залез, – усмехнулся вдруг Кот. – Выходит, тебя ждал. – И задумчиво добавил, прислушиваясь к ветру: – Носки тебе связать надо. Что ж ты босиком-то по снегу?.."





автор Людмила Соснина
 

Источник: Солянка страница 3 новое © Fishki.net


----------

